# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης ΙFBB Pro - Τhe Victory Road

## Polyneikos

Με αφορμη τις τελευταιες πολύ μεγαλες επιτυχίες του *Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού* σκεφτήκαμε σαν  :bodybuilding.gr:  να κανουμε μια ιστορική αναδρομή στην διεθνη πορεία του μεγαλύτερου Έλληνα αθλητη,όσο βεβαια μας το επιτρέπουν τα φυσικα αρχεία που έχουμε και όσο μας βοηθαει η μνημη.
Κατι μου λεει βεβαια προσωπικα ότι αυτό το τοπικ θα ξεκινησει τώρα από στιγμες του παρελθόντος αλλά θα συνεχίσει για πολύ καιρό με τις επιτυχίες του μέλλοντος..




*To χρονικό μιας λαμπρής πορείας...*


Στο *Παγκόσμιο της Wabba το 2003 στην Γαλλία* o Μιχαλης καταλαμβανει την 9η θεση στην μεσαία κατηγορία.





Έκτοτε ξεκιναει μια σταθερα ανοδική πορεία...


Το 2004 ο Μiχαλης επανέρχεται δριμύτερος με 2 πολύ καλα πλασαρίσματα:
Στο *Πανευρωπαϊκο που γίνεται στο Βέλγιο* καταλαμβανει την 6η θεση στους επαγγελματίες.








2η θεση στο *Παγκόσμιο στην Ινδία*,πίσω από τον Silvio Samuel,τωρινο επαγγελματια και επίσης αντιπαλος του στην ΙFBB.

----------


## Polyneikos

Tην επόμενη χρονια,*το 2005*,ο Μιχάλης κατεβαινει στο *Πανευρωπαϊκο στην Αγγλία* και καταλαμβάνει την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία των επαγγελματιών.
Στην μια φωτογραφία διακρίνεται με τον προπονητη του,Μπαλάσα Δαυιδ.
Ηταν η τελευταία του χρονιά που δεν τερματισε πρώτος...

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 2006 θεωρείται για πολλούς ότι ήταν η χρονια της αντεπίθεσης για τον Μιχαλη.

Καταλαμβανει στο* Πανευρωπαϊκο της Γερμανίας* στους επαγγελματίες την 2η θεση ,μετα τον Aleksandrovs Vitalijs από την Λετονία.

*Νοεμβριος 2006 και το Παγκόσμιο* πραγματοποιείται στην Αθηνα: Ο Μιχαλης κατεβαινει σε τρομερη κατασταση και παίρνει την πρωτιά στους επαγγελματίες !!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 2007* επιφυλάσσει 2 πολύ καλες στιγμες για τον Μιχάλη,ο οποιος όπου κατεβαινει είναι πάντα σε τρομερή φόρμα και δείχνει ανίκητος !

Η πρώτη του νίκη είναι στην* επαγγελματική κατηγορία της ΝAC ,την PDI*,σε ενα grand prix που πραγματοποιειται στην Γαλλία.O Μιχαλης εκτοπιζει αθλητες όπως ο Frey,o Sami Al-Haddad,o Cloud.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δευτερος αγωνας για το 2007 για τον Μιχαλη το Παγκόσμιο της Wabba στην Ρωσσία.Η συνεχεια γνωστη,1η θέση και εκει στην κατηγορία των επαγγελματιων.*
*Είναι σαφες πλεόν ότι ο Μιχάλης εχει αρχίσει να ξεφευγει από τα στανταρ της Ευρώπης και δύσκολα "παίζεται"....*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Είναι σαφές πλέον ότι οι στόχοι του Μιχαλη μετα τις 2 νίκες του το 2007 ήταν το κατι παραπάνω.Αποφασισε ότι ο μονος τρόπος για να συμμετασχει σε μεγαλους αγωνες στην Αμερική θα ήταν να κερδίσει την πολυπόθητη επαγγελματική κάρτα της IFBB,μόνο έτσι θα είχε δικαιωμα να παίξει στους επαγγελματικους αγωνες.*

*Εξασφαλίζει μια πρόσκληση μεσω της Γερμανικης IFBB για ένα grand prix τον Νοέμβρη του 2008 όπου εκεί κερδίζει την 1η θέση στην κατηγορία του, - 100 , αλλά και τον γενικό τίτλο.*

*Η επόμενη πρόσκληση-πρόκληση ήταν να αγωνιστεί με την γερμανικη αποστολή στο Εθνικό Πρωτάθλημα της Γερμανίας,τον Νοέμβρη του 2008 και πάλι.Μαντέψτε..1η θεση για τον Μιχάλη !!Ο Μιχάλης για άλλη μια φορά "κομμάτια" !*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 2009 μπαίνει ιδανικα για τον Μιχάλη.Παίρνει πρόσκληση για τρεις αγωνες:*
*Το Arnold Classic Amateur,ενα Αυστραλιανο grand prix για επαγγελματίες με πολλά "τερατα" του χώρου(Greene,Samuel,Freeman),καθως και ένα guest posing στο Αυστραλιανο Πρωτάθλημα.*
*Στόχος επιτευχθη σε πρωτη φαση..Η είσοδος του σε μεγαλους αγωνες.*
*Αλλά επειδή ο Μιχαλης έχει την στόφα του πρωταθλητη δεν του αρκει απλα η συμμετοχή του..Έχει και στόχους...*

*Συμμετοχή του Μιχαλη στην heavyweight κατηγορία στο Arnold Classic Amateur και.....3η θεση,μαζί με εξασφάλιση της επαγγελματικης του κάρτας !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στον επόμενο αγώνα του Μιχαλη ,στο grand prix της Αυστραλίας,υπήρχαν καποιες αντικειμενικες δυσκολίες..Επρεπε να παίξει με επαγγελματίες οι οποιοι πρωταγωνιστούν στα τελευταία Mr Olympia.Aυτό για να καταλαβουμε σε τι επίπεδο έχει φτάσει πλεον ο Μιχαλης και διαγωνίζεται...*
*Ο Μιχαλης κανει αυτό που ξερει καλα και κατεβαινει σε πολύ καλη φόρμα και καταλαμβανει την 4η θεση..Μεγαλη επιτυχία αν αναλογιστούμε ότι οι πρώτοι τρεις ήταν οι Greene,Samuel,Freeman.Καποιοι μαλιστα πιστευουν ότι αξιζε κατι καλύτερο ο Μιχαλης.*
*Η εκπληξη όμως του αγωνα είναι ότι δινοταν και μια θεση-πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia του 2009.*
*Με το δεδομένο ότι οι τρεις πρώτοι ήταν ετσι κι αλλιως προκριμένοι,την πρόκριση κερδίζει ο Μιχαλης !*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Επόμενοι αγωνιστικοί στόχοι του Μιχαλη απ΄οτι μαθαινουμε από τον κύκλο του για το 2009 είναι βεβαιως το Mr Olympia το φθινόπωρο αλλα και το New York Pro που θα γίνει τον Μαϊο .*

*Αυτό που ξερουμε εμείς σίγουρα είναι ότι ο Μιχαλης δεν κατεβαινει πλεόν μόνο για την συμμετοχή,μας έχει καλομαθει με διακρίσεις..Πλεον αυτό το τόπικ θα εμπλουτίζεται με καθε διεθνη αγωνιστικη δραστηριότητα του Μιχάλη*.

*Οποιαδήποτε παράλειψη λογω ελλειπούς δικιας μας ενημερωσης και παράλειψης αλλά και συμπλήρωση είναι επιθυμητη !*

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Polyneikos συγχαρητήρια πολύ ωραίο υλικό

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

πολύ καλό!!!! για να θυμούνται ποι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι την ιστορία του μεγάλου μας πρωταθλητή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

δεν έχω αυτή τη στιμγή πρόχειρο φωτογραφικό υλικό, αλλά θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στα πρωτα βήματα του μιχάλη στο αγωνιστικό bbing κοντά στο 2000 που θυμάμαι έναν αγώνα του Mr Αιγαίο στην Κω υπό τη διοργάνωση του Κωστογλάκη αν δεν κάνω λάθος, που είχε κερδίσει το γενικό τίτλο σε σκληρή μάχη με τον lazzo andreiko πουχε βγεί 2ος και άλλους αθλητές όπως τον Ζώη.

είχε κάνει εντύπωση από τότε, είδικά για τα πόδια του που φαινόταν ότι είχαν μεγάλες προδιαγραφές.

ΜΒ

----------


## kefalianos

Παναγιωτη, τι καλη μνημη που εχεις ,κοιτα τι βρηκα!

----------


## Muscleboss

άψογες φωτογραφίες ελένη!!! ευχαριστούμε...

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλες και συλλεκτικες θα έλεγα..Ο Μιχαλης από τις αρχες φαινοταν ότι ήταν ξεχωριστός αθλητης...Εννοείται ότι οτι φωτογραφίες μπορουν να διατεθουν είναι ευπρόσδεκτες !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

και μιας και πιάσαμε την πορεία του κεφαλιανού να αναφέρω και κάποια άλλα στοιχεία...που συνήθως δε γράφονται σε φορουμς.

μετά από τον αγώνα της Κω που έβαλε φωτογραφίες η Ελένη, ο μιχάλης απέχει από το αγωνιστικό bbing ως το 2003.

είχα συμμετάσχει στον αγώνα της NABBA το μαίο του 2003 στο βόλο, και είχα μείνει το βράδυ με την ομάδα του lazzo adreiko και τον ρωτάω... "lazzo εκείνος ο κεφαλιανός που είχατε παίξει στην Κώ... που είναι; κάνει τπτ;"... μου λέει ο lazzo... "τωρα που το λές εξαφανίστηκε...θα τα παράτησε.."

μετά από 1 εβδομάδα, στο Mr Hellas της ΠΕΣΔ-WABBA στην Πάτρα, σκάει ο Κεφαλιανός και χαζέψανε οι πάντες.... όχι μόνο δε τα είχε παρατήσει, αλλά είδαμε ένα αθλητή που ήταν τουλάχιστον ένα επίπεδο πάνω από τα ελληνικά δεδομένα...

Ο κεφαλιανός κατεβαίνει λοιπόν στην πάτρα 1 Ιουνίου 2003, στην κατηγορία των +90 κιλών... αντιπάλοι του ο Κοπαρίδης, ο Γκαρνακέλης, και ένας πατρίνος Γιώργος δε θυμάμαι το επίθετο.

Τον Κεφαλιανό τον χαζεύαμε όλοι στα αποδυτήρια.... και ξαφνικά το βράδυ... ακούμε Κεφαλιανός 4ος!!!! τευλευταίος!!! ...

είναι δυνατόν; ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΣΔ Καπετανάκης είχε γράψει μετά από εκείνον τον αγώνα "κάποιο λαθος έγινε! ο άνρθωπος ήταν σαν τον Levrone"...

O κεφαλιανός, όχι μόνο δεν ήταν για 4ος αλλά ήταν για γενικό τίτλο, και θα βρούμε και θα βάλουμε φωτογραφίες. Πού θέλω να καταλήξω;;

Ο Μιχάλης, όχι μόνο δε διαμαρτυρύθηκε, αλλά δέχθηκε το αποτέλεσμα χωρις σχόλια.. επειδή ήμουν μπροστά κατάλαβα ότι ο άνθρωεπος έχει όχι μόνο ήθος αλλά και ταπείνωση, και για αυτό έφτασε εκεί που έφτασε..

η επίσημη απάντηση της κριτικής επιτροπής ήταν ότι το πρωί ήταν "θαμπός"... και το βράδυ στεγνωσε αλλά οι θέσεις είχαν κριθεί..

Αν ήταν άλλος στη θέση του κεφαλιναού, μπορεί να μην ξαναπάταγε μετά από αυτό, αλλά όχι μόνο ξαναπάτησε, αλλά από κει και πέρα Νοέμβριος 2003 και μετα, άρχισε να σαρώνει τους γενικούς τίτλους, μέχρι που ήταν πλέον άσκοπο να συμμετέχει και τον έβαζαν να κάνει guest για να πάρει και κανένας άλλος κανα κύπελλο...

---

τα παραπάνω είναι πρσωπικές απόψεις και δε θέλω να θίξω πρόσωπα ή καταστάσεις, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τα γράψουμε γιατί ο κεφαλιανός δε γνώρισε μόνο δόξες, αλλά και αδικίες για να φτάσει εδώ που είναι τώρα.

---

τέλος σε αυτό το αφιέρωμα στην πορεία του κεφαλιανού πρέπει να σημειωθεί η συμβολή 3 ανθρώπων χωρίς τους οποίους αμφιβάλω αν θα είχε αυτη την πορεία ο μιχάλης.

1) Η γυναίκα του Ελένη που έχει σταθεί δίπλα του σε όλες τις δυκολίες, και είναι μεγάλη μας χαρά να είναι στο φόρουμ μας.

2) Ο προπονητής του Δαυιδ Μπαλάσσας. Ο Δαυίδ ήταν αυτός που διέκρινε τον Μιχάλη και τον καθοδήγησε από την αρχή εως το τέλος. Πίστεψε σε αυτόν και το έλεγε ο άνθρωπος ότι ο κεφαλιανός ήταν για Olympia και κάποιοι γέλαγαν... Δαυιδ respect.... :03. Bowdown:  

3) Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης και η εταιρία του "healthy2day". Ο χορηγός του μιχάλη και άνθρωπος που τον έχει στηρίξει και βοηθήσει πολύ. Νομίζω ότι και ο μιχάλης παραδέχεται ότι χωρίς τον Αλέκο δε θα είχε αυτή την πορεία.. προφανώς και με τη μεγάλη του εμπειριά στο χώρο ο Σιατραβάνης διέκρυνε τις δυνατότητες του μιχάλη και εδώ και χρόνια τον στηρίζει στην προσπάθειά του.


Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να γνωρίζουμε τα παραπάνω και τους αφανείς ήρωες πίσω από τον άθλο του Κεφαλιανού να συμμετάσχει στο Olympia..

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο πολυ σωστα αυτα που αναφερεις.Αυτό για τον αγωνα της Πατρας το εχω ακουσει και εγω από τον Σιγαλα που ηταν εκφωνητης στον αγωνα.Ήταν τόσο καλος ο Μιχαλης και τοσο μεγαλη η αδικια που οταν δωσαν τα αποτελεσματα για ανακοινωση και ο Μιχαλης ηταν τελευταιος ο Σιγαλας είπε: "εγω δεν το λεω,ελατε να το πειτε εσεις!".
*Μερικες φωτο του Μιχαλη απο την επόμενη χρονια ,το 2004.*
*Νικητης στο ΜR Hellas.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ένα ωραίο βίντεο από τον επαγγελματικό αγωνα της Αυστραλίας,σε αρκετα πλάνα διακρίνεται και ο Μιχάλης μαζί με όλους τους επαγγελματίες.*

[youtube="E6kU-E3kd9Y"]E6kU-E3kd9Y[/youtube]


*Και μια φωτογραφία του ίδιου αγωνα ποζάρωντας με τον Kai Greene...*

----------


## peris

παιδια εξαιρετικο το τοπικ για το μιχαλη πολλα συγχαρητηρια :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  

πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η πορεια του μιχαλη που ειχε και πολλες απογοητευσεις αλλα οχι μονο δε τα παρατησε ο μιχαλης αλλα εφτασε και εδω που ειναι τωρα και συναγωνιζεται επαξια με τους κορυφαιους :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

αψογος επαγγελματιας και με ηθος απο αυτα που γραψατε πιο πανω ειναι ο μιχαλης οτι και να πεις για αυτον τον αθλητη  ειναι λιγο :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Akis85

παντως ενδιαφέρον έχει και ότι όλη την δουλειά την έκανε ο Κεφαλιανός στην Κώ, μακρυά από αστικά κέντρα και φώτα.. Mike respect!

----------


## billys15

Πολυ ωραιο topic! Μπραβο παιδια για τις ενημερωσεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nα και καποιες άλλες φωτό από τον Μιχαλη από το 2003 Mr Oδύσσεια της Wabba...Πολλοί γνωστοί αθλητες επί σκηνης ...*

*Κεφαλιανός - Αντρεϊκο*



*Απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια :Κοπαρίδης-Κεφαλιανος-Πολυκανδρίτης,στο φόντο ο καλος φίλος και αθλητης Σταυρος Παπαδοπουλος.*



*Overall,όλοι οι νικητες κατηγοριων επί σκηνης,από αριστερα προς τα δεξια:*
*Μπουζιανας Γιωργος,Κεφαλιανος,Κοπαρίδης, Πολυκανδρίτης ,*
*Παπαδόπουλος,**το όνομα του τελευταιου από δεξια μου διαφευγει ..*



*Μιχάλης most muscular*
*..*




*Από αριστερα προς τα δεξιά:*
*Παπαδόπουλος ,Κεφαλιανος,Πολυκανδρίτης, Kοπαρίδης,Μπουζιάνας Γ.*

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλο τοπικ Polyneikos και πολυ καλες επισημανσεις για την ιστορια της πορειας του Κεφαλιανου στο ελληνικο bodybuilding, απο τον Muscleboss.
Ευχομαι το τοπικ να εμπλουτιστει και με αλλες φωτο και απο την Ελενη Κεφαλιανου, απο το αρχειο του Μιχαλη.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

Η πρωτη ειναι με τον Sylvio Samuel στην τελευτεια αγωνα του Sylvio στην India για το WABBA το 2005. Οταν εγινε ο Μιχαλης pro με το WABBA στη Βριξελλες γνωρισα τον sylvio, ειναι απο τα καλυτερα, πιο ευγενικα παιδια. Περιμενω να τον δω ξανα στο Mr. Olympia!



Η δευτερη ειναι με τον δευτερο μπαμπα του Μιχαλη, τον Αλεκο. Σε αυτον οφειλουμε το ποσο ψιλα εφτασε ο Μιχαλης.



Η Τριτη ειναι στο μερος που ειναι το 'most relaxed' ο Μιχαλης

----------


## NASSER

Ελενη πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες φωτο. Συγκρητικα με τον Silvio, ο Μιχαλης αρεσει πιο πολυ, καθως εχει πιο καλες αναλογιες. 
Τωρα που ο Μιχαλης θα αγωνιζεται σε πιο ψηλα επιπεδα, πιστευω γρηγορα θα προσαρμοστεί στα νεα δεδομενα ανταγωνισμού και θα ανταπεξελθει. Αλλωστε το εχει δείξει επανειλημμένα.

 :03. Thumb up: 

Υ.Σ. Θελουμε και αλλες φωτο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ελένη μας πορώνεις !!!Κι αλλο-κι άλλο !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός,Mr Oδύσσεια WABBA 2008,προσωπική μου λήψη..

[YOUTUBE="DO8y2vzbH_o"]DO8y2vzbH_o[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KontorinisMD

Φοβερό αφιέρωμα , μπράβο στα παιδιά και στην Ελένη που μας δίνει αυτό το υλικό και γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα τον Μιχάλη! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## leyteris_fit

> γνωρισα τον sylvio, ειναι απο τα καλυτερα, πιο ευγενικα παιδια. Περιμενω να τον δω ξανα στο Mr. Olympia!


εγω ευχομαι στο μρ ολυμπια ναναι η φαρμακερη του συλβιο απο τον κεφαλιανο, ευγενικο και καλο παιδι ο συλβιο, αλλα καιρος ειναι να χασει  :08. Rifle:

----------


## kefalianos

Αυτα ειναι με τον Δασκαλο, η πως τον λεω εγω, "THE LEGEND" Ο μεγαλος
Δαυιδ Μπαλασας. Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Δαυιδ.

----------


## the_big_litho

Οτι και να πουμε για τον αθλο του Μιχαλη ειναι λιγο.... 

Η προσφορα του στο αθλημα σ αυτη τη χωρα ειναι μεγαλη, ισως να πηγαινουμε ενα βημα πιο κοντα στην διαδοση του bb στη χωρα αυτη που δεν χαιρει ιδιαιτερης εκτιμισης και αναγνωρισης απο τον απλο κοσμο...

Μπραβο και στα παιδια που μας εφοδιαζουν με τετοιο(ισως και αποκλειστικα) υλικο......

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Greek Championship wabba 2006 "Guest"*

[YOUTUBE="BYXj65NZv8E&feature=related"]BYXj65NZv8E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*Παγκόσμιο WABBA  2007- Ρωσσία*

[YOUTUBE="rI8vEwEnFIg"]rI8vEwEnFIg[/YOUTUBE]

*Μr Οδύσσεια Wabba 2007*

[YOUTUBE="b7fUV0BRmuY&feature=related"]b7fUV0BRmuY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## slaine

εκπληκτικό τόπικ!!!!!! μπράβο σε όλους για το υλικό!!!!
ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## the_big_litho

Οτι και να πουμε για τον αθλο του Μιχαλη ειναι λιγο.... 

Η προσφορα του στο αθλημα σ αυτη τη χωρα ειναι μεγαλη, ισως να πηγαινουμε ενα βημα πιο κοντα στην διαδοση του bb στη χωρα αυτη που δεν χαιρει ιδιαιτερης εκτιμισης και αναγνωρισης απο τον απλο κοσμο...

Μπραβο και στα παιδια που μας εφοδιαζουν με τετοιο(ισως και αποκλειστικα) υλικο......

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακόμα όμορφες φωτό του Μιχαλη από το Australian Grand Prix...

Mάχη σωμα με σωμα...





*ΟΝΕ ΜΑΝ SHOW !!!!*

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Kαλά τι υλικό ειναι αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Απιστευτε φωτο!!! 
Ελα Ελενάκι μου πλησιαζουν οι μερες να δεις τον ΧΟΝΤΡΟ ΜΑΣ απο κοντα!!!!!!!!!!!Οσο για τον χοντρο που γραφω ειναι η γλυκια λεξη που του λεμε κ γελαει :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια απο τα καλύτερα τόπικ μπραβο σε όσους έβαλαν αυτό το υλικό και με τις παλιότερες φωτο . 
εγω θα έλεγα πάνω σ αυτό που αναφέρθηκε οτι σε ένα λάθος δεν διαμαρτηρήθηκε ο μιχάλης είναι πέρα οτι αυτό είναι παραδειγμα πρός μίμηση , αλλα αυτό δείχνει πως αν κάποιος έχει αξία πραγματική δεν χαλιέτε γιατί δεν το παίζει κάποιος αλλα είναι και επειδή είχε θέληση και στήριξη απο το στενο οικογενειακό περιβάλον του πετυχε τον σκοπό του .

αν δεν έχεις κάποια χαρίσματα πιστέψετε δεν φτανεις τόσο ψηλά . 
αυτό θα έπρεπε σαν είδηση τουλάχιστον να αναφερόταν απο όλα τα ελληνικά μεσα ενημέρωσης , γιατί ενω δεν είμαστε ολυμπιακό άθλημα και απ ότι φαίνετε δεν προβλέπετε να γίνει στο άμεσο μέλον , δεν παύει να είναι μια ελληνική επιτυχία και το όνομα της χώρας μας ακούγετε μέσω του ονόματος του μιχάλη σε όλο τον κόσμο και ειδικότερα σε χώρες όπως αμερική αυστραλια , γερμανία που έχουν παραδοση στο βodybuilding.

αφού εχουμε και την γυναίκα του στο φόρουμ τωρα σαν εκπρόσωπο του μιχάλη θα έχουμε και πιό πλήρη και γρήγορη ενημέρωση για την απο δω και πέρα αγωνιστική πορεία του μιχάλη .

ακόμη μια φορα μπραβο για το όμορφο υλικό που βάλατε   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

Λιγα ακομα του Δαυιδ. Παω γυμναστιριο τωρα να τον πειραξω λιγο!! See you all later.

----------


## vagg

πολλα μπραβο στο μιχαλη και να δειτε απο δω και περα τι κηδειες εχει να κανει σε κατο sumouel και κατι αλλους τετοιους που8εναδες που τον περνανε μονο και μονο απο τη κεκτημενη ταχυτητα που εχουνε απο τα olympia που εχουνε παει....
σε λιγο τελειωνουν τα ψεματα

----------


## KM2909

κ μαμω τα τοπικ! :03. Thumbs Up:  μακαρι η συνεχεια να ειναι συνεχως ανοδικη για τον ιδιο, που σιγουρα θα ειναι!

υ.γ. ποτε ειναι γεννηθεις ο μιχαλης???

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

<< Τα εργα τέχνης δεν εχουν ηλικία>> λεει ο Κυριος Νίκος Ζαπατίνας εκδότης του περιοδικού BODYbuiding k fitness

----------


## kefalianos

> κ μαμω τα τοπικ! μακαρι η συνεχεια να ειναι συνεχως ανοδικη για τον ιδιο, που σιγουρα θα ειναι!
> 
> υ.γ. ποτε ειναι γεννηθεις ο μιχαλης???


Ο μαικ γεννηθηκε 16/8/1970

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο ελένη ωραίες φωτο και αυτές που εβαλες  στην προπόνηση όπως και αυτες του δαβιδ μπαλασα απο τα ομορφότερα σώματα και στην ποιοτική προπόνηση παίζει ρόλο και ο παρτενέρ , η καλύτερα απο το να γυμναζεσε με κάποιον που δεν ταιριάζουν τα χνώτα σου ειναι να κάνεις μόνος σου , εδω ο μιχαλης με τον δαβιδ είναι αχτύπητοι .

----------


## Muscleboss

ό,τι και να πούμε για το δίδιμο Δαυίδ - Μιχάλης είναι λίγο... αυτοί που τους έχουν ζήσει από κοντά στην πορεία τους ξέρουν... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ovelix

απο τα καλιτερα τοπικ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους γιατις φωτο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Τα λογια δεν μπορουν να χαρακτηρισουν τα συναισθηματα.Αυτα που εχει πετυχει ο Μιχαλλης ειναι μεγαλα κατορθωματα ειδικα για εναν Ελληνα.Φανταζομαι στο επιπεδο που εφτασε δεν το εκανε μονος τους αλλα βοηθησε και οι οικογενεια του και οι κοντινοι του στηριζοντας τον ψυχολογικα να φτασει μεχρι εδω και ακομα ελπιζω ακομα παραπανω στο μελλον,και αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο υπεροχο.
Οι φωτογραφιες δειχνουν πολλα και ευχαριστουμε Ελενη γι αυτες και τους υπολοιπους φυσικα.Και καλη συνεχεια!!!

Υ.Γ Παρατηρησα οτι σε μερικες φωτογραφιες χανει λιγο απο το βαψιμο και τον φωτισμο.Τι λετε?

----------


## kefalianos

> Υ.Γ Παρατηρησα οτι σε μερικες φωτογραφιες χανει λιγο απο το βαψιμο και τον φωτισμο.Τι λετε?


Παντου εκαναν παραπονα για το φωτισμο στο Arnold και στο Aust. grand prix, αμα  δεν ειναι καλα το φωτισμο...... :08. Evil Fire:  :01. Cursing:   :03. Thumb Down:   :03. Thumb Down:   :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## billys15

Τον Μιχαλη τον βλεπω παντως σιγουρα μεσα στην 10αδα.Αν αναλογιστουμε οτι ο Samuel (καλα τον εχουμε φαει τον ανθρωπο  :01. Smile Wide: ) ειναι εντος αυτης και οτι ο Μιχαλης τον εχει,τοτε καταλαβαινουμε...Ελπιζω να μην διαψευστω και να μας τρελανει ακομα περισσοτερο ο Mike!!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## KATERINI 144

συμφωνώ με ovelix, απο τα καλύτερα τοπικ, φωτογραφίες μπορεις να βρεις πολλές στο νετ, αλλά τετοιες φωτογραφιες δε βρισκεις.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

> συμφωνώ με ovelix, απο τα καλύτερα τοπικ, φωτογραφίες μπορεις να βρεις πολλές στο νετ, αλλά τετοιες φωτογραφιες δε βρισκεις.


Αμα δεις ποσες εχουμε μαζεψει!!! Πρεπει να της βαλω σε μια σειρα.....ομος δεν προλαβαινω, ντροπη μου. :01. Embarassed:

----------


## vagg

> Αμα δεις ποσες εχουμε μαζεψει!!! Πρεπει να της βαλω σε μια σειρα.....ομος δεν προλαβαινω, ντροπη μου.




εχω μια ιδεα,στειλτες ολες στο βοss και στην ουσια μετεφερε του το προβλημα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## kutsup

Ξεκίνα εσύ και ας μην είναι με τη σειρά. Ουδέν πρόβλημα.

----------


## kefalianos

Μολις παει συνταξει θα τα φτιαξω, εαν δεν ακουλουθισει ο μεγαλος γιος, και μαγειρευω μια ζωη!!!!!!!!! :02. Bang Head:

----------


## ioannis1

απλα σεβασμος....

----------


## racingman

Ενα βίντεο με τον Κεφαλιανό!

[youtube="Mike"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pOscCK4GcHY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pOscCK4GcHY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

----------


## XtremeHardCore

Μιχαλη με μεγαλη μου χαρα θα ερχομουν στους αγωνες να σου κουβαλαω τις βαλιτσες!!!!
Και εισαι το 2ο ατομο που το λεω!
Μπραβο στο φορουμ που εχουμε τετοιους αθλητες κ φυσικα αθλητριες μαζι μας!!!

 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## slaine

το βιντεάκι τα σπάει άγρια!!!!!!!!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## billys15

Παντως μ'αρεσει πολυ η κορυφωση των δικεφαλων του Μιχαλη! Ενα κλικ ακομα και θα φερνει σε Coleman  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mythonas

Κώστα εσύ σπέρνεις κι εμείς θερίζουμε.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
  Για τον Μιχάλη τι να πω? Ο άνθρωπος έχει το ‘’πακέτο’’.  Θα τολμήσω να πω ο έλληνας Colemanόπως λέγαμε για τον Μπουρνάζο ο έλληνας  Schwarzenegger. Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτόν και στην οικογένεια του. Τιμή για την χώρα μας που έχουμε τέτοιον αθλητή  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## Rise above

respect  :03. Clap:

----------


## peris

> Ενα βίντεο με τον Κεφαλιανό!
> 
> [youtube="Mike"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pOscCK4GcHY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pOscCK4GcHY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


 
racingman εξαιρετικο το βιντεακι απλα τα σπαει :05. Weights:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ο δικεφαλος του μιχαλη δεν υπαρχει εξαιρετικος απο αλλο πλανητη συμφωνω και εγω οτι ειναι ο ελληνας coleman :05. Biceps:  :05. Posing:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κώστα εσύ σπέρνεις κι εμείς θερίζουμε. 
> Για τον Μιχάλη τι να πω? Ο άνθρωπος έχει το ‘’πακέτο’’. Θα τολμήσω να πω ο έλληνας Colemanόπως λέγαμε για τον Μπουρνάζο ο έλληνας Schwarzenegger. Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτόν και στην οικογένεια του. Τιμή για την χώρα μας που έχουμε τέτοιον αθλητή


Ωραία παρομοίωση εκανες Στέλιο,πολύ μου άρεσε...Ο Έλληνας Coleman !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## peris

> Ωραία παρομοίωση εκανες Στέλιο,πολύ μου άρεσε...Ο Έλληνας Coleman !!


παντως πρωτη φορα ενας ελληνας παει για το olympia και στη τηλεοραση δεν εχει ακουστει το παραμικρο  :03. Thumb Down:   :03. Thumb Down:   :01. Angry:

----------


## kutsup

> Θα τολμήσω να πω ο έλληνας Colemanόπως λέγαμε για τον Μπουρνάζο ο έλληνας Schwarzenegger.


Ο Κεφαλιανός έχει πιο όμορφο σουλούπι από τον Colemann κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το ογκοδέστερο δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και πιο όμορφο.

----------


## billys15

> Ο Κεφαλιανός έχει πιο όμορφο σουλούπι από τον Colemann κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το ογκοδέστερο δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και πιο όμορφο.


Yep,θα συμφωνησω.Προσωπικα απο Coleman μονο χερια μ'αρεσουν και πλατη.Τα υπολοιπα μου φαινονται δυσαναλογα κομματια δυστυχως.

----------


## thegravijia

> Μολις παει συνταξει θα τα φτιαξω, εαν δεν ακουλουθισει ο μεγαλος γιος, και μαγειρευω μια ζωη!!!!!!!!!


μπορουμε να μαθουμε τι τρωει ο Μιχαλης σε καθημερινη βαση  οταν ειναι off season...?????

----------


## kefalianos

> μπορουμε να μαθουμε τι τρωει ο Μιχαλης σε καθημερινη βαση  οταν ειναι off season...?????


Και Off season τα ειδια τρωι, προσεχει ολο το χρονο και ετσι δεν τραβαει ζορι
οταν αρχισει, ενταξει λιγο τσιμπαει οτι μαγιρευω,και Κυριακη τρωμε σαβουρα(με
προσοχη ομος)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έχει μάθει πλέον ο μιχάλης το σώμα του και να χαλάσει την διατροφή του κάπου κάπου ξέρει ποτε θα το κάνει και δεν δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα.

σωματικά έχει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα ο μιχάλης εκτός απο χέρια πόδια κοιλιά, έχει πολύ καλή πλάτη , γεμάτη και απο χαμηλά που δίνει αβανταζ στις πίσω πόζες και δεν είναι υπερβολή να πούμε οτι ο κόλεμαν δεν είναι καλύτερος σαν σωματότυπος απλά το έφτασε πιό ψηλά γιατί αν δείτε τον κόλεμαν σε παλιές φοτο πρίν βάλει τον εξωφρενικό όγκο , έχανε σε βασικές μυικές ομάδες , όπως στους όμους γάμπες και μηριαίους δικεφάλους.

----------


## Muscleboss

όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί μεγάλη βοήθεια στο μιχάλη ήταν και από τον σπονσορά του και σπόνσορα της σελίδας μας, τον *Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη* και την αλυσίδα καταστημάτων του healthy2day. 

παρακάτω και ένα τυπικο αυτόγραφο του μιχάλη προς τον Αλέκο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ ποιο ευχάριστο να είναι σπόνσορας ενας ακόμη αγωνιστικός ββερ που εχει προσφέρει και έχει δείξει πολλα στο ββ, μπραβο στον Σιατραβάνη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

να ρίξω και μια ιδεα στους σπονσορες του φορουμ, ας το σκεφτούν μήπως τους συμφέρει για μαζική παραγγελία απο το φορουμ εχω μαγαζί και ξέρω πανω κατω πως λειτουργεί η αγορα ισως να εχουν καποιο όφελος και αυτοί και εμείς έτσι. 
(δεν εχω σχεση με συμπληρωματα, μη παρεξηγηθω, με ανταλλακτικα ασχολουμε)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όταν ένας αθλητής φτάσει ψηλά τότε πολλοί χορηγοί θα βρεθούν που θα θέλουν να τον σπονσοράρουν , ο αλέκος όμως χάρη στην εμπειρία του έδειξε στήριξη στον μιχάλη και πρίν φτάσει στο επίπεδο που είναι τώρα, που ήταν ακόμη στο ξεκίνημα και αυτό έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία , εκεί έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη οι αθλητές όταν ανεβουν ψηλά μετά όλοι τρέχουν γιατί θα έχουν και μεγαλύτερο όφελος .

ο αλέκος σαν παλιός αθλητής που αγαπάει το άθλημα και έχει εμπνεύσει και εχει βοηθήσει πολλούς έλληνες ββερ. :03. Clap:

----------


## panais

> Πανο πολυ σωστα αυτα που αναφερεις.Αυτό για τον αγωνα της Πατρας το εχω ακουσει και εγω από τον Σιγαλα που ηταν εκφωνητης στον αγωνα.Ήταν τόσο καλος ο Μιχαλης και τοσο μεγαλη η αδικια που οταν δωσαν τα αποτελεσματα για ανακοινωση και ο Μιχαλης ηταν τελευταιος ο Σιγαλας είπε: "εγω δεν το λεω,ελατε να το πειτε εσεις!".
> *Μερικες φωτο του Μιχαλη απο την επόμενη χρονια ,το 2004.*
> *Νικητης στο ΜR Hellas.*



Τι υψος εχει το παλικαρι????????????

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε Παναη που κολλάει το ύψος;Ως γνωστον στο επαγγελματικο bb δεν υπολογίζεται το ύψος.

----------


## kefalianos

> Τι υψος εχει το παλικαρι????????????


εχει υψος 1.70

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους Γιωργους και Γεωργιες!!

----------


## panais

> Φιλε Παναη που κολλάει το ύψος;Ως γνωστον στο επαγγελματικο bb δεν υπολογίζεται το ύψος.


Δεν υπολογιζεται τυπικα.......σκεψου ομως πως φαινεται ενα σωμα κοντο διπλα σε ενα σωμα ψηλο............οσο να'ναι....μετραει.

----------


## thegravijia

> Δεν υπολογιζεται τυπικα.......σκεψου ομως πως φαινεται ενα σωμα κοντο διπλα σε ενα σωμα ψηλο............οσο να'ναι....μετραει.


 
ακριβως - αμα εισαι κοντος εχεις πλεονεκτημα στην μαζα.
σκεψου πως φαινεται ενα χερι 50εκ σε ενα τυπο 1.90
καΙ Πως φαινεται σε ενα που ειναι 1.65

----------


## Polyneikos

+1000

----------


## kefalianos

Καλη συμμετρια ειναι το καλυτερο 
Ελενη

----------


## Muscleboss

Το αγωνιστικό προφιλ του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανου στο Ironman Magazine:

http://contests.ironmanmagazine.com/...etitorID=14413

νομίζω οτι πρπει να τους ενημερωσουμε για να προσθεσουν και τις υπολοιπες λεπτομεριες που εχουν αφησει κενές.

---

To αγωνιστικό προφίλ του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού στο Muscular Develοpment:

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/b...eventcode=1322

-------

To αγωνιστικό προφίλ του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού στο bbing.com:

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/117982/

 :03. Bowdown: 

MB

----------


## Archon

Μιχαλη forza για τιτλο...Και αμα θες τον coleman τον βγαζω εκτος διαγωνισμου...Μονο πες το μου...χαχα!!!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ σωστη επισήμανση Πάνο, ο Μιχαλης κινείται σε επαγγελματικα πρότυπα και είναι πλεον σημείο αναφορας σε όλα τα εγκυρα μεσα ενημερωσης bbing,σε όλο τον κόσμο !
Κατι που μου έκανε τρομερη εντυπωση στον τελευταίο αγώνα με τον Μιχάλη είναι ότι η μιση αίθουσα του ζητησε να φωτογραφηθεί μαζί του !!Με πολύ ευγένεια δεν δυσαρέστησε κανεναν,μιλάμε εγω τον έβλεπα και είχα κουραστεί,ο Μιχαλης είναι πολύ καλός ανθρωπος και παντα με χαμογελο,πραγματικα ευχαρίστησε όλο τον κόσμο !!
Για να μην πω όταν ο εκφωνητης Νίκος Σιγάλας τον ανακοίνωσε τι έγινε στην αίθουσα ,χαμος !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τεράστιος σε διαστάσεις αλλα και σε χαρακτήρα ο Μιχάλης, πραγματικά θα κουράστηκε μονο απο τις φωτογραφίες που του ζητούσαν να βγουν μαζι του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Μιλουσα στο facebook για τον Μιχαλη με τον Hidetada Yamagishi... οτι ειναι ο πρωτος Ελληνας που θα παει Μρ.Ο, οτι θα παιξουν μαζι, κλπ κλπ και μου εστειλαν μνμ πολλοι ξενοι για το οτι ο Μιχαλης παει ως Αυστραλος γιατι η Ελληνικη IFBB του ζητησε 50.000 $... Και μετα μου λετε να μη μιλαω... εχουμε γινει ρεζιλη διεθνος με ... Το μονο που ειπα ειναι οτι κανουν λαθος και ειναι 50000 ευρο!!! και οχι $...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλά αυτα δεν μας συμφαίρουν ούτε μας τιμάν να τα βγάζουμε πρός τα έξω , καλά είναι να τα ξέρουμε μόνο εμείς και να μαθαίνουμε , αλλα και γιατι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει αντίλογος απο την άλλη πλευρα .

εγω αυτα τα ήξερα και τα έγραψα πολύ πρίν γίνει αυτό με τον μιχάλη , όχι βέβαια για το ποσό αλλα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να βγαζουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας και τι έγινε που θα το μάθει ο γιαπωνέζος η ο καθε ξένος? μόνο που θα γελάνε μαζί μας γιατί αυτοί ούτε που θα θυμούνται ονόματα απλα θα πούν δέστε πως λειτουργούν οι έλληνες .

καλά είναι να κρύβουμε και λίγα ας βγάζουμε τα θετικά πρός τα έξω και το θετικό είναι πως ο μιχάλης αγωνίζετε στο ολύμπια με αξιώσεις οχι απλά συμμετοχή και πολλους σαν τον χιντετάτα αντικειμενικά άσχετα την θέση που θα τους βάλουν ο μιχάλης τους έχει για να ψήνουν σουβλάκια , απλα είναι θέμα πολιτικής στο ολύμπια και αναμένουμε να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα.

και με δεδομένη την εξέλιξη και την φόρμα του στον τελευταίο αγωνα θα κάνει την έκπληξη ο μιχάλης και είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Panoz

> Μιλουσα στο facebook για τον Μιχαλη με τον Hidetada Yamagishi... οτι ειναι ο πρωτος Ελληνας που θα παει Μρ.Ο, οτι θα παιξουν μαζι, κλπ κλπ και *μου εστειλαν μνμ πολλοι ξενοι για το οτι ο Μιχαλης παει ως Αυστραλος γιατι η Ελληνικη IFBB του ζητησε 50.000 $... Και μετα μου λετε να μη μιλαω... εχουμε γινει ρεζιλη διεθνος* με ... Το μονο που ειπα ειναι οτι κανουν λαθος και ειναι 50000 ευρο!!! και οχι $...


Ποιος ομως το εκανε γνωστο το γεγονος αυτο στους ξενους?

Γιατι γκρινιαζουμε σε τριτους με το καθε τι στραβο που γινεται? ετσι γινομαστε 

ρεζιλι.

Κ ας το ξεχασουμε επιτελους γιατι ετσι παμε μονο πισω.

----------


## nicolaos_m

> Ποιος ομως το εκανε γνωστο το γεγονος αυτο στους ξενους?
> 
> Γιατι γκρινιαζουμε σε τριτους με το καθε τι στραβο που γινεται? ετσι γινομαστε 
> 
> ρεζιλι.
> 
> Κ ας το ξεχασουμε επιτελους γιατι ετσι παμε μονο πισω.


Ισως δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα... δεν ειπα εγω τίποτα... οι αλλοι μου την επεσαν γιατι τον ειπα Ελληνα και μαλιστα καποιος Αυστραλος ήξερε και τον λογο που αγωνιζεται σαν Αυστραλος... και μου την ειπε γιατι τον λεω Ελληνα αθλητη αφου εμεις τον "πεταξαμε" και αυτη τον δεχτηκαν...

----------


## Panoz

> Ισως δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα... δεν ειπα εγω τίποτα... οι αλλοι μου την επεσαν γιατι τον ειπα Ελληνα και μαλιστα καποιος Αυστραλος ήξερε και τον λογο που αγωνιζεται σαν Αυστραλος... και μου την ειπε γιατι τον λεω Ελληνα αθλητη αφου εμεις τον "πεταξαμε" και αυτη τον δεχτηκαν...



Δεν εννοουσα εσενα προς Θεου..! προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων..!  :08. Toast:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Εφτιαξα ένα βιντεακι για τον Μιχάλη...

[YOUTUBE="mike kef"]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2iN50PKK40U&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2iN50PKK40U&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## thegravijia

^^κατι ετοιμαζω και εγω ...απλα δωστε μου λιγες μερες... :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το βιντεάκι απλα τα σπάει πολύ καλό τέλειες οι αλλαγες στις πόζες στα χτυπήματα της μουσικής καθώς και η επιλογή του κομματιού μου θύμισε το ποζάρισμα του σόνυ σμίθ στο μρ ολύμπια , πολύ δυνατό κομμάτι. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## nicolaos_m

> το βιντεάκι απλα τα σπάει πολύ καλό τέλειες οι αλλαγες στις πόζες στα χτυπήματα της μουσικής καθώς και η επιλογή του κομματιού μου θύμισε το ποζάρισμα του σόνυ σμίθ στο μρ ολύμπια , πολύ δυνατό κομμάτι.


Καλά Ηλια εισαι φοβερος!!!... Από το ποζαρισμα του Σόνυ Σμιθ που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό,έβαλα αυτό το τραγούδι... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό νικόλα..  :03. Clap:  χρειαζεται να υπάρχουν τέτοιες αναφορές για τον μιχάλη στο Youtube! Το κομμάτι είναι το Thunderstruck από τους αγαπημένους ac/dc  :01. Mr. Green: 

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλά Ηλια εισαι φοβερος!!!... Από το ποζαρισμα του Σόνυ Σμιθ που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό,έβαλα αυτό το τραγούδι...


 
κατευθείαν εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου , αλλα θα πώ και το άλλο αυτό το έκανες γιατί και το ποζάρισμα ήταν το στοιχείο σου και ο συνδιασμός αλλαγής φωτο με τα χτυπήματα της μουσικής είναι επαγγελματικός και μόνο ένας γνώστης του ποζαρίσματος θα το τοποθετούσε έτσι !! χαίρεσε να το βλέπεις το βιντεάκι :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## nicolaos_m

> Πολύ καλό νικόλα..  χρειαζεται να υπάρχουν τέτοιες αναφορές για τον μιχάλη στο Youtube! Το κομμάτι είναι το Thunderstruck από τους αγαπημένους ac/dc 
> 
> MB


Ναιιιι!!!Ειναι σουπερ για ποζάρισμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ψαχουλευωντας στο you tube βρηκα ένα βιντεακι του Μιχαλη από το 2004,σιγουρα δεν το έχει δει πολύ κόσμος...

[YOUTUBE="Sq0RgYZlkFI"]Sq0RgYZlkFI[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Ψαχουλευωντας στο you tube βρηκα ένα βιντεακι του Μιχαλη από το 2004,σιγουρα δεν το έχει δει πολύ κόσμος...
> 
> [YOUTUBE="Sq0RgYZlkFI"]Sq0RgYZlkFI[/YOUTUBE]


*Πολύ καλο!!!
Άντε ρε Μιχάλη με τον τίτλο!
Επίσης να πούμε και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην Ελένη που στέκεται
δίπλα του όλον αυτό τον καιρό και τρώει το μανίκι της προαιτοιμασίας
μαζί του. Είναι πραγματικά υπέροχος άνθρωπος!

Υ.Γ. Ελένη γράψε στις συνταγές τιν κουακερόπιτα με την πρωτεϊνη που 
είχες φτιάξει αντί για γλυκό στα γεννέθλια του Μιχάλη! χι χι χι*

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία να ευχηθουμε στον Μιχαλη,μην ξεχναμε ότι είναι στο τελευταιο σταδιο της προετοιμασίας του για το Mr Olympia,τον κορυφαιο επαγγελματικο αγωνα του bbing !Από φωτογραφίες που εχουν κυκλοφορήσει βλέπω ότι είναι σε παρα πολύ καλή φορμα.Μιχαλη επάνω τους !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*GO FOR IT,GOOD LUCK IN OLYMPIA*

----------


## john1888

> Ποιος ομως το εκανε γνωστο το γεγονος αυτο στους ξενους?
> 
> Γιατι γκρινιαζουμε σε τριτους με το καθε τι στραβο που γινεται? ετσι γινομαστε 
> 
> ρεζιλι.
> 
> Κ ας το ξεχασουμε επιτελους γιατι ετσι παμε μονο πισω.


Ισως αν γίνουμε ρεζίλη να μήν επαναληφθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Στην Ελλάδα έτσι λειτουργούμε.

Με το να ξεχνάμε τα προβλήματα δέν λύνονται ποτέ. 


Εχουμε αθλητές επιπέδου (κ δέν μιλάω μόνο για τον Μιχάλη) κ βάζουν απο την τσέπη τους για τόση προετοιμασία κ ακόμα κ όταν ανεβαίνουν στο βάθρο παίρνουν 1500-2000Ε 

Αν ισχύει το παραπάνω γεγονός για τον Μιχάλη θελει πολυ συζήτηση το πράγμα γιατί είναι τραγικό

----------


## DusWS

δειτε αυτο το βιντεο λιγο....

[YOUTUBE="ygw0s0Vrz8g"]ygw0s0Vrz8g[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## thegravijia

Michael Kefalianos and coach David Balasas Interviewed (Part 2 of 3)

[YOUTUBE="ON5fan_wjno"]ON5fan_wjno[/YOUTUBE]

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Που τα ξετρυπωσες βρε θηριο;;; :03. Thumb up: Για να τα παρουμε από την αρχή όμως ::

*Michael Kefalianos and coach David Balasas Interviewed (Part 1 of 3)*

[YOUTUBE="it2l_GsHAvA&feature=related"]it2l_GsHAvA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Γιωργο GreekMusclenet έγραψες παλι !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στο γιώργο για το βίντεο , απλα τα λέει όλα πολυ καλό και βγαίνουν αρκετα συμπεράσματα πως τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο , χρειάζετε πείσμα και προσπάθεια και να έχεις δίπλα σωστούς ανθρώπους αυτή είναι η συνταγή και αυτα έχει και ο μιχάλης και πάνω απ όλα την στήριξη της οικογένειάς του .

και δεν είναι δυνατόν με αυτα που έχει δείξει η μέχρι τώρα πορεία του να μην πάει καλά στο ολύμπια , αρκεί να βγάλει στο μέγιστο την ποιότητα το σώμα του έχει ωριμάσει πλέον και αυτό θα φανεί στο ΄προσεχές ολύμπια .

καλή επιτυχία που είναι δεδομένη μόνο απο τους ανθρώπους που έχει δίπλα του και απο την μέχρι τώρα πορεία του. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

συγκινητικο βιντεο!

τους βλεπεις χαμηλα το κεφαλι και αγωνας για το καλυτερο!

----------


## Levrone

oρκιζομαι αν μπει στη 15αδα θα βαλω στο μπαλκονι σημαια Αυστραλιας..

και ας μου φερουν οι απεναντι τα ΟΥΚ.

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Thumb up:  σε μπαλάσσα και κεφαλιανό. ξεκινάμε με ρεαλιστικό στόχο τη 15άδα και στοχεύουμε για ακόμα ψηλότερα.

 :05. Weights: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γιωργο GreekMusclenet έγραψες παλι !!


+1 για τον γιωργο, +1 και στον Boss.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

ευγε και στους 2 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To τρίτο μερος της συνέντευξης :*

[YOUTUBE="LtRxqCphK5c"]LtRxqCphK5c[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο στο γιωργο για τα βιντεο.ο μιχαλης εχει ψυχη. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thegravijia

[YOUTUBE="azP8hXMx8Kg"]azP8hXMx8Kg[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## thegravijia

Training LEGS part 1 -- Michael Kefalianos & David Balasas

[YOUTUBE="V5HH28TV5dQ&feature=related"]V5HH28TV5dQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

*Training LEGS part 2 -- Michael Kefalianos & David Balasas*

[YOUTUBE="NixKgFXD-ro&feature=related"]NixKgFXD-ro&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*Training LEGS part 3 -- Michael Kefalianos & David Balasas*

[YOUTUBE="TLMS13IXxbo&feature=related"]TLMS13IXxbo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*Training LEGS part 4 -- Michael Kefalianos & David Balasas*

[YOUTUBE="n7oRSs703Lk&feature=related"]n7oRSs703Lk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*Training LEGS part 5 -- Michael Kefalianos & David Balasas*

[YOUTUBE="42BCkkSQaR4&feature=related"]42BCkkSQaR4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

απιστευτα τα ποδια του μιχαλη!!!

----------


## ritsa17

Πολυ ωραια video,θελουμε κιαλα¨)

----------


## ioannis1

φοβερος ο μιχαλης...

----------


## jemstone

Διότι Τα λόγια είναι περιττά
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## nicksigalas

Σου ευχωμαι το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα φιλε μου  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## golden movies

Fouad Abiad Canada 
Troy Alves USA 
Melvin Anthony USA 
Evan Centopani USA 
Darrem Charles Trinidad 
Jay Cutler USA 
Moe Elmoussawi New Zealand 
Toney Freeman
 USA 
Kai Greene USA 
Ahmad Haidar Lebanon 
Phil Heath USA 
Dexter Jackson USA 
Dennis James Germany 
Michael Kefalianos Australia 
Martin Kjellstrom Sweden 
Victor Martinez USA 
Ben Pakulski Canada 
Ronny Rockel Germany 
Markus Ruhl Germany 
Silvio Samuel Spain 
Joel Stubbs USA 
Branch Warren USA 
Bill Wilmore USA 
Dennis Wolf Germany 
Hidetada Yamagishi Japan 

Kalh epitixia

----------


## ioannis1

ola ta μεγαθηρια μαζι.και μονο που συμετεχει ο κεφαλιανος αξιζει συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## KM2909

ο αθρωπος ειναι Ε-Μ-Π-Ν-Ε-Υ-Σ-Η.-

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ωρα του μεγαλου αγωνα για τον Μιχαλη,φωτογραφίες από τα προκριματικα του Μρ Ολυμπια στις 26.9.2009!!*

















*Δεστε με ποιους κανει comparisons ο Μιχαλης,Dexter Jackson,Phil Heath,Gustavo Badell και Ahmad Haidar...*
*Mιχαλη γραφεις ιστορία !!!!*

----------


## KATERINOULA

*Θέλω να πώ ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον Μιχάλη για την σπουδαία του εμφάνιση στα OLYMPIA. Τι να λέμε τώρα...; Έχει γράψει ήδη ιστορία για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα.
Αν είχε άλλο όνομα ίσως να είχε και καλύτερη θέση στην κατάταξη. Έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα όμως. Ξέρουμε οτι δέχτηκε πολύ καλές κριτικές σαν πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος απ'τους πάντες! Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε πως σε αντίθεση με τους υπόλοιπους που ασχολούνται μόνο με αυτό..ο Μιχάλης δουλεύει πολύ σκληρά και ξεκουράζεται ελάχιστα.
Συγχαρητήρια και στην Ελένη όμως που όλον αυτό τον καιρό είναι η αφανής ηρωίδα δίπλα στον Μιχάλη! Love her.*

----------


## jemstone

Μιχάλη συγχαρητήρια για τη άψογη εμφάνιση ….και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλη την ομάδα μας κάνατε  περήφανους.. επίσης στο στήριγμα του Μιχάλη γιατί ξέρουμε ότι είναι ένας από τους λόγος που ο Μιχάλης βρίσκετε εκεί ψιλά..

----------


## NikosTour

συγχαρητηρια Μιχαλη! Κατορθωσες το ακατορθωτο μπορεσες να φτασεις εκει που ο καθενασ θα ηθελε να φτασει. Η θεση που πηρες δεν μετραει... μετραει το οτι καταφερες να μπεις και να διαγωνιστης με ολα αυτα τα θηρια!!!!! Και παλι μπραβο!!!!

----------


## savage

Μπραβο στο Μιχαλη που πηγε κοντρα σε ολες τις αντιξοοτητες!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spyro D

Μηχαλη εγραψες ιστορια...το μονο που ευχομαι ειναι να την ξαναγραψεις παλι με πιο εντονα γραμματα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: !!!!

----------


## spirospros

Απίστευτη παρουσίαση ότι κ να πούμε είναι λίγο

συνέχισε Μιχάλη είσαι μοναδικός

----------


## Bulky

Φοβερος αθλητης ο Κεφαλιανος,εγραψε ιστορία με την συμμετοχή του στο προσφατο Μρ Ολυμπια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεθαψα ένα βιντεακι από το 2004 ,το Παγκοσμιο της Wabba που είχε γίνει στην Ινδία,ο Μιχαλης τότε ήταν ήδη επαγγελματίας της Wabba και είχε παρει την 2η θεση πίσω από τον γνωστο σε όλους μας Silvio Samuel !!

[YOUTUBE="ZthJcZcl4gM&feature=related"]ZthJcZcl4gM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον πρόσφατο αγωνα της Wabba,το Μρ Οδυσσεια,συνομιλησαμε με τον Μιχαλη ο οποιος έχει θεσει στόχους για το 2010 διαφορους επαγγελματικους αγωνες προκειμενου να παρει την πολυπόθητη πρόκριση για το Μr Olympia 2010 !!
Μεσα στους αγωνες που αναφερθηκαν ήταν το Iron Man Pro,το Αrnold Classic καθως και στο Australian Grand Prix,αγωνα της IFBB που αν θυμαστε περυσι του εδωσε την wild card για το Mr Olympia.
Εμεις με την σειρα μας να ευχηθούμε ότι καλύτερο στον Big Mike !!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πιστευω οτι ο Μιχαλης εχει τις ευχες ΟΛΩΝ μας!!!

----------


## Bulky

Καλη επιτυχια σταεπομενα σχεδια του Κεφαλιανου . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/7c...terschaft-2009

παιζει τιποτα με κεφαλιανο εδω περα..γιατι τον εχουν αφισα? αυτος δεν ειναι?

----------


## Polyneikos

Eίναι το Εθνικο Πρωταθλημα της Γερμανίας,ο Κεφαλιανος είναι στην αφίσσα γιατί ηταν ο περσινος Γενικός Νικητης.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showpos...71&postcount=6

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία στα επόμενα σχέδια του μιχάλη είναι στούς κορυφαίους και ευχόμαστε ακόμη υψηλότερη διάκριση :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Νομιζω οτι επομενος στοχος του ηταν ο πρωτος αγωνας του 2010 το IRONMAN, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα αναβληθει τελικα..

----------


## Polyneikos

Παντως στο Arnold Classic 2010 δεν καταφερε να παρει πρόσκληση...
*http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showpost.php?p=124995&postcount=8*
Δεν πειραζει όμως,θα του δοθουν και αλλες ευκαιρίες...

----------


## Paco

Εμεις περιμενουμε τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο ότι θα κανει ξανα εμφανιση σε μεγαλο αγωνα,τωρα κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει ποιος θα είναι ο επόμενος, πάντως και οι προσκλησεις σε αυτους τους αγωνες δεν είναι ευκολη υπόθεση αν δεν εχεις μεγαλους χορηγους από πίσω σου.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλλο ένα πιο παλιο βιντεακι του Μιχαλη,πρεπει να είναι το 2007 από το Παγκόσμιο.

[YOUTUBE="wh0ZgLIE24k"]wh0ZgLIE24k[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

πολύ καλό!  :03. Clap: 

ήταν μια περίοδός που ο Μιχάλης είχε ποζάρει 2-3 φορές ξεκινώντας το ποζάρισμά του με αυτόν τον μάυρο μανδύα. 

μάλλον δε το ξανάκανε γιατί "μεγάλωσε" και τον στενέυει πλέον  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Η συνέχεια της επαγγελματικής πορείας του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού τον φέρνει στον επαγγελματικό αγώνα του Australian Pro 2010 που κερδίζει την 4η θέση, αλλά χάνει για μια θέση την πρόκριση στο Mr Olympia από τον νεο επαγγελματία Rolley Winklaar. ο Μιχάλης εμφανίστηκε σαφώς βαρύτερος και βελτιωμένος απο τις τελευταίες του εμφανίσεις.

O Κεφαλιανός κερδίζει όμως αθλητές όπως ο μεγάλος Melvin Anthony με πολλές επαγγελματικές νίκες.

Το θέμα του Australian Pro στο φόρουμ.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Τι να πω τα εχω Χ Α Μ Ε Ν Α :02. Shock: !!!Ο Μιχαλης με διαφορα καλυτερος!

----------


## No Cash

μια απο τα ιδια... ΜΑΚΡΑΝ καλυτερος δειχνει ο κεφαλιανος...

με το απειρο ματι...

ο κεφαλιανος ειναι πιο σφαγμενος, με πολυ μεγαλυτερα ποδια... πολυ μεγαλυτερη πλατη...

ο rolley εχει απλα λιγο μεγαλυτερα δικεφαλα... και πιο αδυνατη μεση..

----------


## Dillet

Σφαγμενος!!!   :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλα παιδια ,δεν ξερω πόσο οι φωτογραφίες μπορεί να μας κοροιδευουν αλλά εγωβλέπΩ Κεφαλιανο μακραν καλυτερο από τον Ολλανδο,το μόνο που θα μπορουσε να είχε κανει καλύτερα στα προκριματικα ο Μιχαλης ήταν η βαφη αλλα και αυτό δεν ξερω πόσο παιζει ρόλο για να μην καταλαβουν οι κριτες τον καλύτερο.














Μιχαλη είσαι για μεγαλα πράγματα πλεον και όλοι σε ξερουν και σε υπολογίζουν,καλη δυναμη να εχεις και στον επόμενο σου αγωνα θα παρεις το εισητηριο,είσαι αθλητης για Ολυμπια,ΤΕΛΟΣ !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Haris Pilton

> Μιχαλη είσαι για μεγαλα πράγματα πλεον και όλοι σε ξερουν και σε υπολογίζουν,καλη δυναμη να εχεις και στον επόμενο σου αγωνα θα παρεις το εισητηριο,είσαι αθλητης για Ολυμπια,ΤΕΛΟΣ !!!


Επικός ο Μιχαλης!  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Panoz

> Καλα παιδια ,δεν ξερω πόσο οι φωτογραφίες μπορεί να μας κοροιδευουν αλλά εγωβλέπΩ Κεφαλιανο μακραν καλυτερο από τον Ολλανδο,το μόνο που θα μπορουσε να είχε κανει καλύτερα στα προκριματικα ο Μιχαλης ήταν η βαφη αλλα και αυτό δεν ξερω πόσο παιζει ρόλο για να μην καταλαβουν οι κριτες τον καλύτερο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Φοβερη πλατη!

----------


## Doctorg

Μπράβο του  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Καλα παιδια ,δεν ξερω πόσο οι φωτογραφίες μπορεί να μας κοροιδευουν αλλά εγωβλέπΩ Κεφαλιανο μακραν καλυτερο από τον Ολλανδο,το μόνο που θα μπορουσε να είχε κανει καλύτερα στα προκριματικα ο Μιχαλης ήταν η βαφη αλλα και αυτό δεν ξερω πόσο παιζει ρόλο για να μην καταλαβουν οι κριτες τον καλύτερο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oπως ακριβώς τα είπες Polyneikos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :08. Toast: Oτι κ να πούμε θα είναι λίγο!!!Το χρώμα του στέρησε την ακόμη καλύτερη θέση!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aναφερω όλες τις συμμετοχες του Μιχαλη σε Αμερικανικους/επαγγελματικους αγώνες καθως και τα αναλογα τόπικς στο φόρουμ.
Ευελπιστουμε ότι θα πολλαπλασιαστουν οι αναφορες μας στις συμμετοχες του Μιχαλη σε μεγαλους αγωνες!!! 


*2009*

Μr Olympia
Mens Bodybuilding (16th)
*Mr Olympia 2009 - 24-27.9.2009* 


New York Pro
Mens Bodybuilding (11th)
*New York Pro 16 Μαϊου 2009 - Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανου !* 

Grand Prix Australia
Mens Bodybuilding (4th)
*Ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανος 4ος στο IFBB Australian Grand Prix 14/3/2009 !* 

Arnold Amateur
Heavyweight (3rd)
*Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος 3η θεση στο Amateur Arnold Classic 2009*

----------


## racingman

γιατι τι εχει το βαψημο?

----------


## Muscleboss

Συμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η επόμενη στάση του Μιχάλη είναι το *Europa Pro (16-17 Απριλίου)* που δίνει 3 προσκλήσεις για το Ολύμπια, ενώ είναι υπό σκέψη (και ανάλογα με το αποτέλεσμα του Europa) και η συμμετοχή του στο Νew York Pro(8 Μαίου) που δίνει 5 προσκλήσεις για το Ολυμπια.

ΜΒ

----------


## Ρόνης Κώλιας

[YOUTUBE="thQuT4JP0PI"]thQuT4JP0PI[/YOUTUBE]

 :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίος ο παίκτης,αυτο τοβιντεακι είναι προφανως τραβηγμενο πριν ή μετα τον αγώνα Europa 16/17.4.2010 (Florida).
Μπραβο στον Μιχαλη,ξανοίγεται σιγα σιγα,το conditioning φοβερο !! :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα επαγγελματίας ο μιχάλης αν τον δεί κανείς που δεν το ξέρει επειδη η χώρα μας δεν μας έχει συνιθήσει να βλέπουμε δικούς μας αθλητες σε τέτοια κατάσταση , θα νομίσει είναι κανένας αμερικάνος ολύμπια , μπράβο στο μιχάλη έχει ξεφύγει πρός την κορυφή  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Ρόνης Κώλιας

[YOUTUBE="_UTWNyRxGRs"]_UTWNyRxGRs[/YOUTUBE]

_Ποιος είναι ο Δημητρίου;_

----------


## razor023

o DEMETRIU ειναι ρουμανος α8λητης νομιζω.αν οχι ρουμανος κατι τετοιο.πανω απο τα βαλκανια μενει παντως

----------


## Polyneikos

^^Aυστραλία μενει και ειναι ΕλληνοΑυστραλος.

----------


## veteran29

πολυ δυνατος αθλητης...εμπνευση..
υπεροχο το αφιερωμα Polyneikos :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεντeυξη του Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανου στο Aμερικανικο Musclar Development!!!

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...uper-show.html

----------


## No Cash

ενταξει τα αγγλικα του λιγακι πρεπει να τα βελτιωσει..

οχι τιποτα αλλο... αλλα να μπορει να ειναι ανετος... αλλα και ακριβης..

γαμω παντως προχωραει..... εναν καλο χορηγο τωρα κι εκλεισε  :08. Rifle:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oλη η πορεία του ΜΙχαλη Κεφαλιανου,μεχρι στιγμης ,για το 2010, 5 αγωνες συνολο,κυνηγωντας την πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia:*



*Australian Pro Mens Bodybuilding (4th)*

*IFBB Australian Grand Prix 13.3.10- 4η θεση Κεφαλιανου !!*

---------------------

*2010 Europa Show of Champions - Orlando (4th)*


*Europa 16/17.4.2010 (Florida)- 4ος ο Κεφαλιανός !!*

*-----------------*

*IFBB Tampa Pro (5th)*

*IFBB Tampa Pro 16-17.7.2010 Με Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανού* 

-------------------------

*2010 Europa Battle of Champions** (4th)*


*IFBB Europa Battle Of Champions - 23-24/7, συμμετοχη Κεφαλιανου !!* 

--------------------------------------------


*IFBB Europa Show Of Champions (5th)*



*IFBB Europa Show Of Champions (Dallas)13-14 Αυγουστου* 

------------------------------

 *IFBB Mr Europe Pro (6th)* 

*IFBB Mr Europe Pro - 10-11.9.2010, Ισπανία*

----------


## zenclub

:01. Smile: 


http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...uper-show.html

----------


## tokaref45

απιστευτος!!!νομιζω οτι θα παρει σιγουρα την προκριση!!το αξιζει!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

καποια μηνυματα σχετικα με τον νεο χορηγό του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανου μεταφερθηκαν εδω: Ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός υπέγραψε με την MHP !

----------


## Gorillas

Ένας πολύ μεγάλος αθλητής έχει κερδίσει το σεβασμό όλων με το ήθος του και τις συγκινήσεις που μας έχει προσφέρει! Εύχομαι να πετύχει ακόμα περισσότερες κατακτήσεις!

Στο muscular development τεύχος Δεκεμβρίου έχει άρθρο για τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό
Για την πορεία του μέχρι τώρα. Τον χαρακτηρίζει ως ένα σώμα σφυρηλατημένο από μάρμαρο. Και τονίζει τα τεράστια πόδια του. Πάντως τον εξυμνεί ότι παρά τις αντιξοότητες και τις απογοητεύσεις φέτος που δε πήρε μέρος στο "Ο" δε το βάζει κάτω και τονίζει πως απλά αυτή είναι η αρχή και θα επακολουθήσουν περισσότερες Ολυμπιάδες - απλά τονίζει εύχεται να μην δίνει τέτοια μάχη με τόσες αντιξοότητες όπως και φέτος για να φτάσει στο στόχο του!

Ένα πολύ μεγάλο μπράβο για ένα πολύ μεγάλο Έλληνα αθλητή.
Μιχάλη μας εμπνέεις σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## PMalamas

Ρε παιδια, σορρυ για το οφ.
Αλλα μηπος ξερει κανεις ποιος ειναι ο αθλητης κατω απο τον Κεφαλιανο στην πρωτη φωτο με το ΜΩΒ μαγιο?
Ειχε ερθει σε κατι αγωνες στην Καλαματα οπου εφυγε και απογοητευμενος.
Μου φανηκε απο την αρχη πολυ γνωστος φυσιογνωμικα...

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

Έκανα ενα interview στο Μιχάλη στο blog μου εδώ

https://www.sumo.gr/2011/08/04/michael-kefalianos-interview-and-guest-posing/

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει  :01. Smile:

----------


## amateur666

> Έκανα ενα interview στο Μιχάλη στο blog μου εδώ
> 
> https://www.sumo.gr/2011/08/04/michael-kefalianos-interview-and-guest-posing/
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει


ωραιο αφιερωμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sadistic

το αφιερωμα..τα σπαει!!!!! :03. Clap: μπραβο ρε μηχαλη!!!!!!ωραιο interviw και απιθανες φωτο και βιντεο!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> Έκανα ενα interview στο Μιχάλη στο blog μου εδώ
> 
> https://www.sumo.gr/2011/08/04/michael-kefalianos-interview-and-guest-posing/
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει


ποσο σωστα τα λεει ο Μιχαλης respect  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Έκανα ενα interview στο Μιχάλη στο blog μου εδώ
> 
> https://www.sumo.gr/2011/08/04/michael-kefalianos-interview-and-guest-posing/
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει


+1 Dreamer! :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός θα συμμετέχει σε σεμινάριο στις 10 κ 11 Δεκ στους Αγ. Θεοδώρους Κορινθίας.

----------


## mpalarinakorina

Arnold Classic o κεφαλιανος !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Πραγματι ο Μιχαλης πηρε προσκληση για το Arnold Classic 2012....

----------


## tomaxok

τρελανεμας μιχαλαρα,με μια καλη θεση στο αρλοντ

----------


## Madd_Chadd



----------


## tasos2

Αραγε τον εχει τον Κεφαλιανο ο Τρομαρας σε θεμα δυναμης???   

Παντως στην ανιτα πανια που ειχε παει ο τρομαρας ηταν τεραστιος σε συνολικο ογκο (μυς και λιπος) και μπροστα στον κεφαλιανο φαινεται μικρος

----------


## m3ssias

Που τις βρηκες αυτες τις φωτο ρε Γιανναρα!!!! Ωραιος ο Τρομαρας!!! Ο Τρομαρας ειναι παλλικαρι, ειναι ταυρος!!!! Ο Μιχαλης ετσι οπως τον βλεπω θα παει πολυ καλα φετος!!!!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Που τις βρηκες αυτες τις φωτο ρε Γιανναρα!!!! Ωραιος ο Τρομαρας!!! Ο Τρομαρας ειναι παλλικαρι, ειναι ταυρος!!!! Ο Μιχαλης ετσι οπως τον βλεπω θα παει πολυ καλα φετος!!!!!


Απο το φεισμπουκ του τις πηρα,φρεσκιες φρεσκιες! :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

Τους κοιλιακους του Μιχαλη τους εχω συναντησει μονο σε ηρωες  κομικ...ειναι τοσο σκληροι και σκαμμενοι σαν να ειναι κοκκαλα!!!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Galthazar

A ρε Μιχαλη που θα φτασεις;;;

Εθνικη υπερηφανια μπορει να φτασει πολυ ψηλα καποια στιγμη!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχομαστε καλή επιτυχία στον μιχάλη , που απέδειξε σε όλους ότι δεν είναι ενας κομήτης , αλλα ένας σταθερός αθλητής με ανοδική πορεία σε βάθος χρόνου και βρίσκετε στην  ελίτ του παγκόσμιου ββ.

δεν μπορούμε όμως να συγκρίνουμε τον μιχάλη με τον τρομάρα , γιατι ο τρομάρας είναι κορυφή σε άλλο τομέα , αυτόν της δύναμης της φυσικής δύναμης , λίγοι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν που να έχουν γεννηθεί με αυτο το χάρισμα , που ό όγκος και η μάζα τους δεν ανταποκρίνετε ακριβώς στα φυσικα τους χαρακτηριστικα , αλλα η δύναμή τους είναι πολυ μεγαλύτερη απο όσο δείχνουν .
ενω ένας ββερ στόχο έχει την σωματοδόμηση και μυική υπερτροφία και σαν συνέπεια έχει και δύναμη , χωρίς όμως να είναι ο αυτοσκοπός .

είναι και οι δύο κορυφαίοι και άξιοι πρεσβευτές της ελλάδας μας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> ευχομαστε καλή επιτυχία στον μιχάλη , που απέδειξε σε όλους ότι δεν είναι ενας κομήτης , αλλα ένας σταθερός αθλητής με ανοδική πορεία σε βάθος χρόνου και βρίσκετε στην ελίτ του παγκόσμιου ββ.
> 
> δεν μπορούμε όμως να συγκρίνουμε τον μιχάλη με τον τρομάρα , γιατι ο τρομάρας είναι κορυφή σε άλλο τομέα , αυτόν της δύναμης της φυσικής δύναμης , λίγοι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν που να έχουν γεννηθεί με αυτο το χάρισμα , που ό όγκος και η μάζα τους δεν ανταποκρίνετε ακριβώς στα φυσικα τους χαρακτηριστικα , αλλα η δύναμή τους είναι πολυ μεγαλύτερη απο όσο δείχνουν .
> ενω ένας ββερ στόχο έχει την σωματοδόμηση και μυική υπερτροφία και σαν συνέπεια έχει και δύναμη , χωρίς όμως να είναι ο αυτοσκοπός .
> 
> είναι και οι δύο κορυφαίοι και άξιοι πρεσβευτές της ελλάδας μας


Συμφωνω με τον Ηλια και ευχομαι και εγω στον Μιχαλη να μας κανει και παλι υπερηφανους :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## marc



----------


## vaggan

αν και εχω παψει εδω και χρονια να αγοραζω περιοδικα,αυτο θα το παρω για παρτη του :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tasos2

Ωραιος ο Κεφαλιανος. Ελπιζω σιγα σιγα να γινει πιο γνωστος δηλαδη και εξω απο τον χωρο του bodybuilding

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος (το γραφω και σε αυτο το τόπικ) προκρίθηκε για τρίτη φορά στο Mr Olympia μεσω της 2ης θεσης που κατελαβε στο Αυστραλιανό Grand Prix !* 
(αν και αξιζε να νικήσει τον Branch Warren)
Πρωταθλητης στις καρδιές μας ο Μιχάλης,πολλά συγχαρητηρια  :03. Clap:

----------


## marvin

Καθομουν ωρα και χαζευα τις φωτο που ανεβασατε απο τον αγωνα.Πολλα μπραβο στον κυριο Κεφαλιανο ειναι  σταθερη αξια  για μας ,καιρος να γινει και για τους εξω..νομιζω του το χρωστουν!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## RAMBO

το καλο ειναι οτι κραταει σταθερη παρουσια στους μεγαλους αγωνες του εξωτερικου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dimitrios

> *Ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος (το γραφω και σε αυτο το τόπικ) προκρίθηκε για τρίτη φορά στο Mr Olympia μεσω της 2ης θεσης που κατελαβε στο Αυστραλιανό Grand Prix !* 
> (αν και αξιζε να νικήσει τον Branch Warren)
> Πρωταθλητης στις καρδιές μας ο Μιχάλης,πολλά συγχαρητηρια


Πολλά μπράβο Μιχάλη!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sifounas1

πολυ καλος bodybuilder...περιμενουμε τις επομενες επιτυχιες του και τον στηριζουμε οπως μπορουμε....ειναι μεγαλη η προοδο που εχει κανει και εχει ακομα αρκετα να προσφερει.

----------


## spirospros

σιγουρα εχει να προσφερει πολλες και μοναδικες διακρισεις για την Ελλαδα....  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Hercules

πολυ ανεβασμενος ο κεφαλιανος!βλεπω να ανεβαινει σε μαζα φετος και να χτυπαει καλυτερη θεση στο ολυμπια του 12

----------


## sifounas1

μπραβο στον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο για την προκρυση του στην αυστραλια.....περιμενουμε τις επομενες νικες του και συνεχεια των θαυμαζουμε ..........μπραβο του ειναι πολυ καλος

----------


## Gaspari

Πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο! Λίγο μου ακούστηκε κάπως στα αυτιά όταν άκουσα το " I am from Australia "..
Έλληνας είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος και εκπροσωπεί την Αυστραλία.. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Gabe

κατ αρχην πολλα μπραβο για τις διακρισεις του μιχαλη στον χωρο του ΒΒ ... το μονο που δεν μ αρεσε καθολου ηταν αυτο το " i am from australia" .....

----------


## foko



----------


## foko

Με τη δικη μου ματια (ασχετος) ο Κεφαλιανος σαν να υπερεχει σε καποια σημεια , κοιλιακοι ποζα δικεφαλων και γενικοτερα καλυτερη γραμμωση απο τον warren , ο warren πολυ εντονο πρηξιμο στο στηθος , ειδικα σε καποιες ποζες η δεξια μερια σαν να εδειχνε στον φακο δυσαναλογη της αριστερης ενω εντυπωση μου εκανε στην πλατη το κατω μερος!!!!! τεραστιο ή ετσι ειναι το καλουπι του???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αναμφισβήτητα ο μιχάλης έχει καλύτερο φινίρισμα και λεπτομέρεια απο τον γουάρεν και θα μπορούσε άνετα να τον βγάζαν πρώτο , αλλα λόγω ονόματος και με όπλο την παραπάνω μάζα τον βγάλαν πρώτο , γι αυτο λέμε σε ενα άθλημα που υπάρχουν κριτές και κρίνετε με το μάτι όλα μπορούν να συμβούν και να αιτιολογηθούν

----------


## aqua_bill

πηρε τη δεύτερη θεση στον αγώνα της FIBO

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> πηρε τη δεύτερη θεση στον αγώνα της FIBO


 :03. Thumb up: 





> 





> 





>

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαριτήρια στο Μιχάλη. Επιτέλους ακούμε συνεχώς στους μεγάλους αγώνες Ελληνικό όνομα! Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι. Επίσης με χαροποιεί που ο Μιχάλης έχει κερδίσει την εκτίμηση και το σεβασμό ΚΑΙ στους ξένους κύκλους του ΒΒ. Επιτρέψτε μου και μια ερώτηση. Όπως παρατηρώ τις φωτό του Μιχάλη το αριστερό του τετρακέφαλο μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς μικρότερο σε όγκο από το δεξί του αλλά και με περισσότερα κοψίματα. Το βλέπει κανείς άλλος ή είναι η ιδέα μου?

----------


## tolis93

και που ανοιγει τη πλατη τη καλυπτουν οι δικεφαλαρες...πολυ ωραιο διαχωρισμο βλεπω η ειναι ιδεα μ στις τελευταιες φωτο?μαρεσει απιστευτα η πλατη :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συγχαριτήρια στο Μιχάλη. Επιτέλους ακούμε συνεχώς στους μεγάλους αγώνες Ελληνικό όνομα! Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι. Επίσης με χαροποιεί που ο Μιχάλης έχει κερδίσει την εκτίμηση και το σεβασμό ΚΑΙ στους ξένους κύκλους του ΒΒ. Επιτρέψτε μου και μια ερώτηση. Όπως παρατηρώ τις φωτό του Μιχάλη το αριστερό του τετρακέφαλο μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς μικρότερο σε όγκο από το δεξί του αλλά και με περισσότερα κοψίματα. Το βλέπει κανείς άλλος ή είναι η ιδέα μου?


έτσι δείχνει πολλές φορές οι συνεχόμενοι αγώνες είναι επιβαρυντικοί για τον  αθλητή και ο Μιχάλης έδωσε πολλούς σε τέλεια φόρμα και κάπου κουράζετε το σώμα και ενω μπορεί να είναι τα ίδια κιλά η και περισσότερα , αλλα φλατάρει το σώμα .
επίσης ενας τραυματισμός έστω και μικρός , όταν ο αθλητής γυμνάζετε συνεχόμενα με πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους τραυματίζετε πιο εύκολα και το σώμα επηρεάζετε 
αν ξεκουραστεί εφόσον κατοχύρωσε την συμμετοχή του στο ολύμπια , τότε θα είναι ένας ακόμη καλύτερος Μιχάλης με πιο γεμάτους μύς και ακόμη πιο καλό διαχωρισμό .

σ αυτόν τον αγώνα πάντως άνετα θα μπορούσε να ήταν και πρώτος γιατι απο πόδια και γάμπες και πίσω πλάτη ο Τζάκσον δεν ήταν καλύτερος απ τον Μιχάλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο φίλος μου Χριστόδουλος Σοφοτάσιος που μένει τωρα Μελβούρνη γράφει σε ενα Ελληνοαυστραλέζικο περιοδικό και έχει παραθέσει και συνέντευξη του Μιχάλη 
αξίζει νομίζω να υπάρχει σ αυτο το τόπικ του Μιχάλη 





http://www.alfamag.com.au/interviews_1304.htm

----------


## TheWorst

Ετσι οπως εχει γραφει η συνεντευξη δε μπορω να καταλαβω σε καποιες ερωτησεις που ειναι οι απαντησεις,μονο εγω ειμαι ετσι βρε ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

μαλλον..διαβαζεις καθε μια σελιδα χωριστα οπως θα διαβαζες ενα περιοδικο;!! :01. Unsure:

----------


## goldenera

> έτσι δείχνει πολλές φορές οι συνεχόμενοι αγώνες είναι επιβαρυντικοί για τον  αθλητή και ο Μιχάλης έδωσε πολλούς σε τέλεια φόρμα και κάπου κουράζετε το σώμα και ενω μπορεί να είναι τα ίδια κιλά η και περισσότερα , αλλα φλατάρει το σώμα .
> επίσης ενας τραυματισμός έστω και μικρός , όταν ο αθλητής γυμνάζετε συνεχόμενα με πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους τραυματίζετε πιο εύκολα και το σώμα επηρεάζετε 
> αν ξεκουραστεί εφόσον κατοχύρωσε την συμμετοχή του στο ολύμπια , τότε θα είναι ένας ακόμη καλύτερος Μιχάλης με πιο γεμάτους μύς και ακόμη πιο καλό διαχωρισμό .
> 
> σ αυτόν τον αγώνα πάντως άνετα θα μπορούσε να ήταν και πρώτος γιατι απο πόδια και γάμπες και πίσω πλάτη ο Τζάκσον δεν ήταν καλύτερος απ τον Μιχάλη


Όντως Ηλία θα μπορούσε να είναι 1ος ο Μιχάλης και δε θα έλεγε και κανείς τίποτα. Πάντως το θέμα είναι ότι ο μιχάλης θεωρείτε πλεόν πολυ υπολογίσιμος αντίπαλος στους υψηλού επιπέδου αγώνες. Να είναι υγιείς και πιστεύω θα καταφέρει πολλά ακόμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Aaheru

ΠΟλύ ωραίο και καλοδουλεμένο σώμα ο Κεφαλιανός! Ελπίζω να τον δούμε Mr.Olympia κάποια στιγμή, του αξίζει!
Αποτελεί πραγματική εμπνευσή!

----------


## amateur666

> ΠΟλύ ωραίο και καλοδουλεμένο σώμα ο Κεφαλιανός! Ελπίζω να τον δούμε Mr.Olympia κάποια στιγμή, του αξίζει!
> Αποτελεί πραγματική εμπνευσή!


εχει παει δυο φορες πρε τσαντζινγκ

----------


## Aaheru

> εχει παει δυο φορες πρε τσαντζινγκ


Να παρει τον τιτλο ενοω!

----------


## amateur666

> Να παρει τον τιτλο ενοω!


aaa ok  :01. Wink: ..diskolo t kovw..padws..mesa sthn 5-8 prwtous  t epomena xronia nai!.. g 1 thesh m fenete diskolo..

----------


## TheWorst

Πιστευω οτι ειναι αδυνατο. Αυτο που εχει μεχρι τωρα ειναι υπεραρκετο και δεν το εχει κανει κανεις αλλος

----------


## Gaspari

Πολύ ωραία η συνέντευξη του κεφαλιανού !  :03. Clap:

----------


## loufas

ο μιχαλης εκτος απο καλος ελληνας ββερ και ο καλητερος που περασε και συνεχιζει ακομα δυνατα με καλητερα,και θα δουμε περισσοτερα.Ειναι και καλο παιδι καλος ανθωπος,με ψυχη!απο τα βιντεο που μιλαει ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι,δε τον ξερω προσωπικα,καποιοι απο εδω ισων να τον ξερουν.Παντως ειναι συμπαθης και ψυχη πανω απο ολα.Ειναι παραδειγμα αθλητη και παροτρινει την νεολαια να γυμναζεται και ναμην λιωνει στους φραπεδες και στον υπολογιστη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mike Kefalianos Triceps & Biceps 4 Weeks Out Mr Olympia 2012


http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/ee...r-olympia-2012*

----------


## GREEK POWER

*ΜΙΚΕ* ...ο ενας και μοναδικος !!! :03. Clap:

----------


## tolis93

συγνωμη ποσους τονους παιζει για τρικεφαλα στη τροχαλια? :02. Shock:  θεος ο Κ μike πραγματικα. με τη μηχανη τ.φραπεδια πριν μαζι με το αεροβιο.θεος θεος. πωπω σε 1 μηνα ολυμπια.... παντως θα το ξανα πω.η πλατη αυτου του αθλητη ειναι επιπεδα πιο πανω απο αλλων ανταγωνιστων του :03. Clap:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Ηλια Τριανταφυλλου.πιστευω οτι ο mike kefalianos εδωσε πολλους αγωνες μετα την προκριση του το μαρτη στην αυστραλια,προκειμενου  vα κερδισει καλα πλασαρισματα και να γινει περισσοτερο ανταγωνιστικος ως αθλητης του olympia.βεβαια,οι πολλοι αγωνες και εξουθενωνουν τον αθλητη με τα συνεχη αδειασματα-γεμισματα και τα αεροπορικα ταξιδια,αλλα και ενδεχεται κινδυνος τραυματισμου και λογω υπερκοπωσης,αλλα και εξαιτιας του πολυ χαμηλου υποδοριου και σπλαχνικου λιπους,που ως γνωστον προστατευει τις αρθρωσεις.εαν ο μιχαλης εκανε παυση μετα τη μελβουρνη,θα ειχε πανω απο εξι μηνες να ξεκουραστει και να κανει εναν καλο ογκο παλι.παρολα αυτα,αυτο του βγηκε σε καλο στη μαδριτη,οπου κερδισε τον johnny.πιστευω οτι απο τη μεση και κατω τον εχει παντου,διαχωρισμο τετρακεφαλων,μαζες κνημων.επισης πιστευω οτι ο ιαπωνας yamagishi δεν ειναι ανωτερος του,απλα εχει το πλεονεκτημα ο ασιατης να ειναι αθλητης της gaspari nutrition.νομιζω οτι ο mike-k εχει φτασει σε επιπεδα ronnie rockel και πρεπει να παρει το αποτελεσμα που δικαιουται.το ιδιο ισχυριζεται και ο λιβανεζος mr.olympia,samir bannout.φρονω παντως,οτι το γεγογος να παρεβρισκεται ο μιχαλης σε κορυφαια meeting της ευρωπης και μη,ειναι ενα θετικο που οι ανθρωποι της ifbb το υπολογιζουν και το αναγνωριζουν-εκτιμανε.

----------


## Fataoulas

Mακαρι να τα παει καλα στο Mr.O να μας δειξει οτι και ο Δαυιδ  μπορει να νικησει το Γολιαθ 


Οφ τοπικ.... θελω να δω ποιος θα μπει στο ταξι του και θα του κανει παραπονα για τα κομιστρα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Ηλαπ

Και οριστε καινουργιο υλικο απο την προετημασια του μιχαλη γτ το Μιστερ ολυμπια!

----------


## goldenera

Μακάρι να πετύχει καλή φόρμα ο Μιχάλης στο Μρ.Ο, και να πλασαριστεί όσο πιο ψηλά μπορεί. Οι πρωτοκλασάτες απουσίες (Cutler, Martinez) ,είναι ακόμα ένα συν. Ρεαλιστικά μια θέση στη δεκάδα θα είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση. Πάμε γερά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zane14

Καλή επιτυχία στον big mike  και μια θέση στην δεκάδα μας την χρωστάει φέτος :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## koulara!

σημερινες  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## koulara!

http://stathmosnet.gr/sports-kos/201...pia------.html

----------


## Nikoskom

Παμε γερααα ρε Μιχαληηη πολυ καλος :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## tolis93

μεσα στη 5αδα ειναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ πιστευω

2 βδομαδες πριν το ολυμπια

----------


## panakos

μακαρι να ειναι μεσα στην 5αδα!!καλη επιτυχια στον μεγαλο μιχαλη!!θα τον θαυμασουμε στις 30 του μηνα!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TheWorst

Μεσα στην 5αδα δυσκολα, αλλα σε τοπ10 θα το παλεψει. Ειδα σε ενα βιντεακι ο προπονητης του ελεγε για τοπ4 . Δεν ξερω πως περιμενουν τοπ4 οταν λενε οτι κατεβαινει 5 κιλα πιο ελαφρυς απο περσι, που δεν μπορεσε νομιζω να μπει σε τοπ15

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Eδω ηταν 5weeks out :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Eδω ηταν 5weeks out



Eδω εχει (στο ενα ποδι) περισσοτερους μυες απο οτι εγω σε ολο μου το σωμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros1994

Αψογος...  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Fratsou

******το βιντεο αφαιρεθηκε.προσεχουμε τι ανεβαζουμε παιδια..mods team*****

----------


## Xxlakis

To bb.com τον δινει 9ο...οτι και να βγει μονο που ειναι εκει και σε αυτη τη κατασταση ειναι νικητης...τι να λεμε τωρα....

----------


## sAVAZz

****To βιντεο αφαιρεθηκε.προσεχουμε τι ανεβαζουμε παιδια..mods team*****

----------


## marvin

Πολλα μπραβο στον κ.Κεφαλιανο που για αλλη μια φορα μας εκανε περηφανους εκπροσωποντας μας σε μια τοσο μεγαλη διοργανωση!Για εμας ειναι ετσι και αλλιως παντα πρωτος!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Στελνω τις θερμοτερες ευχες μου για την ονομαστικη  εορτη του Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανου.Φιλε Μιχαλη ευχομαι καθε προσωπικη και οικογενειακη ευτυχια.Επισης ευχομαι να ολκληρωσεις τα αγωνιστικα σου ονειρα ,και να αναγνωρισθει η αξια σου,σε ολο της το μεγεθος-και επισημως -ωστε και εμεις να αντλησουμε ακομα μεγαλυτερες χαρες ,απο αυτες που ηδη μας εχεις δωσει.

----------


## goldenera

Χρόνια πολλά και πάνω από όλα υγεία για το Μιχάλη. Καλή δύναμη για τις μελοντικές αγωνιστικές προκλήσεις!

----------


## panakos

χρονια πολλα mike
υγεια πανω απο ολα!

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Χρονια πολλα στον Μιχαλη και σιδερενιος

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Xρονια πολλά με πολλές επιτυχίες. ! :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Η αναγνωρισμένη  αξία του Μιχάλη στο εξωτερικό, έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να φιλοξενείται από κορυφαία περιοδικά του χώρου, φωτογραφιζόμενος σε κορυφαία γυμναστήρια. MD το περιοδικό, το περίφημο METROFLEX στο Άρλιγκτον του Τέξας, 'σπίτι' του 8 φορές Μρ.Ο Ρόνι Κόλεμαν και των σκλυροπυρινικών  Μπρανς Γουώρεν και Τζόνι Τζάκσον :01. Wink:  Άξιος εκπρόσωπος του Ελληνικού ΒΒ :03. Clap:

----------


## 6pack

Χρόνια πολλά στο Μιχάλη με πολλές επιτυχίες σε αγώνες!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια προπονηση δικεφάλων - τρικεφαλων του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού, από τον φακό του Aμερικάνικου Muscular Development




http://www.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2013-arnold-classic/5127-michael-kefalianos-trains-arms.html

----------


## tasos2

Στο βιντεο λεει οτι ειναι οδηγος ταξι και δουλευει 12 ωρες. Και οτι εχει 12 αδελφια. Που διαλο βρισκει λεφτα για mr olymbia?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Φωτογραφισεις,ΜΗP κτλ κτλ.

----------


## tasos2

> Φωτογραφισεις,ΜΗP κτλ κτλ.


Ναι αλλα μεχρι να φτασει σε αυτο το επιπεδο??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ιδεα δεν εχω...

----------


## goldenera

Τάσο έχει σημασία το ερώτημα? Λιώνει ο άνθρωπος στη δουλειά (12 ώρες ταξί είναι σκότωμα), έχει και τους σπόνσορες του και κάνει το κουμάντο του :01. Wink:

----------


## tasos2

> Τάσο έχει σημασία το ερώτημα? Λιώνει ο άνθρωπος στη δουλειά (12 ώρες ταξί είναι σκότωμα), έχει και τους σπόνσορες του και κάνει το κουμάντο του


Οχι δεν εχει σημασια, απο περιεργεια ρωταω...  Στο ταξι σημερα περιμενεις ωρες για να κανεις μια κουρσα των 3.16 ευρω οποτε γι αυτο μου κανε εντυπωση

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εχει κ τοσα αδερφια...που ξερεις,ολο και καπως μπορει να τον βοηθησαν-βοηθανε.

----------


## kefalianos

> Στο βιντεο λεει οτι ειναι οδηγος ταξι και δουλευει 12 ωρες. Και οτι εχει 12 αδελφια. Που διαλο βρισκει λεφτα για mr olymbia?


Που κολλανε τα αδελφια του στο σεναριο??? Να σας πω που τα βρισκει???? Αμα θελεις κατι αρχετα κανεις θυσιες και οικονομια,δεν τα δινει στα ποτα και εξοδους να 

γινετε λιωμα. Δουλεφταρας ειναι μια ζωη,δοξα τον θεο για αυτο,δεν στηρησε την οικογενεια του ποτε απο τιποτα,βουτηροπαιδο δεν ηταν ποτε,απο τα 13 του δουλευε. 

Δεν χροσταμε πουθενα,δανικα δεν πηραμε ποτε!!!

----------


## tasos2

> Που κολλανε τα αδελφια του στο σεναριο??? Να σας πω που τα βρισκει???? Αμα θελεις κατι αρχετα κανεις θυσιες και οικονομια,δεν τα δινει στα ποτα και εξοδους να 
> 
> γινετε λιωμα. Δουλεφταρας ειναι μια ζωη,δοξα τον θεο για αυτο,δεν στηρησε την οικογενεια του ποτε απο τιποτα,βουτηροπαιδο δεν ηταν ποτε,απο τα 13 του δουλευε. 
> 
> Δεν χροσταμε πουθενα,δανικα δεν πηραμε ποτε!!!


Ειναι αξιος θαυμασμου τοτε  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νεο συμβόλαιο για τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανό, με την εταιρια συμπληρωμάτων MYOLABS

http://myolabsusa.com/news.html#.URdmQSv55eM.facebook





> _January 2013__3-Time Mr. Olympia competitor Michael Kefalianos has signed an exclusive endorsement deal with emerging supplement line Myolabs. Regarded as one of the most well conditioned professional bodybuilders in the world, Kefalianos made the leap from the Australian amateur circuit all the way to the IFBB's Pro League in 2009. He has since competed in 25 professional events, recently winning the crown at the IFBB's European Pro Bodybuilding Championships._
> _Makers of the popular PV-7 Pre-Workout & Testosterone enhancer, Myolabs has gained momentum by formulating supplements for bodybuilders, serious athletes, and competitors who aspire to achieve their personal best. Myolabs founder Jimmy Mentis explains, "Mike Kefalianos is the embodiment of the Myolabs brand. He's a no nonsense athlete, dedicated to pushing beyond the limits. That's the exact approach we take when we develop and formulate our products. We are proud to welcome Mike to the Myolabs family."_

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Νεο συμβόλαιο για τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανό, με την εταιρια συμπληρωμάτων MYOLABS
> 
> http://myolabsusa.com/news.html#.URdmQSv55eM.facebook


Aρχιζει πλεον και αναγνωριζεται ο Μιχαλης σε ολο τον κοσμο και αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο,για την αγωνιστικη του πορεια και φυσικα ειναι και μια ιθηκη ικανοποιοηση για τον ιδιο για την προσπαθεια που τοσα χρονια κανει! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## tasos2

Mπηκε και πρωτη φορα εξωφυλλο στο περιοδικο MuscleMug  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Ποιό τεύχος εννοείς Τάσο?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

για μένα πάντως,οσον αφορά το new school bbuilding ο Mike ειναι πρότυπο  :05. Weights:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tasos2

> Ποιό τεύχος εννοείς Τάσο?


Το νουμερο 116 Μαρτιος-Απριλιος 2012. ΜΟυ το δωσαν δωρο εκει που παιρνω συμπληρωματα αλλα ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ηταν πιο καινουργιο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Είπα και εγώ γιατί το καινούριο έχει άλλο εξώφυλλο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## akspoogy

μπραβο του, συγχαρητηρια για ολη την πορεια!!
ειναι αξιος θαυμασμου!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tomaxok

ο πρωτος ελληνας βαση επιτυχιων.αν δεχεται συμβουλες θα λεγα να σταματησει εδω.οχι πορωση.ετσι και αλλιως εφτασε πολυ μακρυα.

----------


## akspoogy

μπορει κ πιο μακρυα ομως!!!

----------


## tomaxok

μακαρι να χαρουμε.αλλα γιατι να καταπονει την υγεια του?ασε που ερχονται κτηνοι απο πισω

----------


## outnumb

με το νεο συστημα ποντων της IFBB για προκριση στο Olympia δεν εχει και τις μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες για προκριση.

η μεχρι στιγμης καταταξη:
1. Toney Freeman, USA, 23
2. Johnnie Jackson, USA, 13
3. Ben Pakulski, Canada, 11
4. Roelly Winklaar, Netherlands, 9
5. Robert Piotrkowicz, Poland, 6
6. Hidetada Yamagishi, Japan, 5
7. Ed Nunn, USA, 4
8. Michael Kefalianos, Australia, 3
9. Ronny Rockel, Germany, 1
9. Ivan Sakek, Australia, 1 

με τους 5 πρωτους να παιρνουν προκριση.
πηγη: http://npcnewsonline.com/mens-bodybuilding/

----------


## billy89

Ο Μιχάλης ανακοίνωσε στο fb την λήξη της συνεργασίας του με την MYOLABS. Συγκεκριμένα:

"I am no longer associated in any way or form with MYOLABS".

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθεσινές φωτογραφίες του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανου,λίγο πρίν τον αγώνα της FIBO  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή επιτυχία σημερα στον *ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟ* στο Mr Europe Pro 2013.
Σε αυτόν τον αγώνα ο Μιχάλης αφενός μεν υπερασπίζεται τον *περσινό του τίτλο* σε αυτον τον αγωνα, αφετέρου δε, κλείνει ενα γκρουπ 30 αγώνων ως ΙFBB PRO!!

Δεστε σε αυτό άρθρο όλα τα λινκ των αγώνων που έχει συμμετάσχει :

*>>**Συμμετοχες Ελλήνων σε Επαγγελματικους Αγώνες  <<
*
Είναι σπουδαίο κατόρθωμα του , να θεωρούμε πλεον "ρουτίνα" και δεδομένο, την συμμετοχή του σε όλους τους μεγάλους αγώνες

Καλή του επιτυχία και παλι  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GodSlayer

αντε μαικ ο τιτλος να παραμεινει σε ελληνικα χερια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τωρινες φωτογραφίες

----------


## tasos2

Τα δυνατα του σημεια ειναι οι κοιλιακοι, η πλατη, οι τραπεζιοι, οι τετρακεφαλοι και τα χερια. Στο στηθος ειναι λιγο πιο πισω.  Παντως οι κοιλιακοι ειδικα φαινονται τρομεροι

----------


## TheWorst

Απο οτι βλεπω και ο προπονητης του εχει παρει αρκετη μαζα ή ετσι μου φαινεται ?

----------


## tasos2

> Απο οτι βλεπω και ο προπονητης του εχει παρει αρκετη μαζα ή ετσι μου φαινεται ?


Οντως τωρα το προσεξα, εχει ανεβει παρα πολυ, καμια σχεση με καποια βιντεο προπονησης του 2012

----------


## No Fear

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες!Ηθελα να ηξερα που τις ξετρυπωσες Κωστα! :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Δαυιδ εχει απιστευτο σωμα,ειναι παρα πολυ καλος,κανει δυνατες προπονησεις μαζι με τον Μιχαλη!
Που να δειτε παλιοτερες φωτογραφιες του οταν κατεβαινε σε αγωνες!
Αν ειχε μεινει στην Αμερικη,θα ειχες φτασεις πολυ ψηλα!

----------


## ΣΠΥΡΟΣ85

Μπραβο του πολλά συγχαρητηρια.Γιατι ομως κατεβαινει με την αυστραλιανη σημαια?

----------


## billy89

Γιατί η δικιά μας η IFBB τον σνομπάρει...

----------


## RAMBO

Κανενα νεο για τον Μιχαλη εχουμε?

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα αγωνιστεί στο Arnold Classic Europe, στην Ισπανία,τον Οκτώβριο.

Arnold Classic Europe Pro (13.10.2013 - Madrid,Spain)

----------


## RAMBO

Ωραια  :03. Clap: ...απο κει μπορει να παρει προκριση για το επομενο mr.olymbia? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραια ...απο κει μπορει να παρει προκριση για το επομενο mr.olymbia?


Κατευθειαν πρόκριση παίρνουν μονο οι νικητες..
Οι υπόλοιποι μαζευουν πόντους από όλοθς τους αγώνες της αγωνιστικής περιόδου με ενα σύστημα ranking και συνηθως παίρνουν πρόκριση - πλην των νικητων - πεντε ,εξι αθλητές ..

----------


## RAMBO

Για να δουμε...

----------


## Polyneikos

23 χρόνια πριν, το 1991,ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός σε τοπικό διαγωνισμο στην Κω!

----------


## NASSER

Ωραίες φώτο, με δυνατές αναμνήσεις για τον Μιχάλη  :03. Thumb up: 
Ποιος να φανταζόταν τότε την εξέλιξη!

----------


## goldenera

Συγνώμη, αλλά είναι ο αθλητής με το μούσι ο Μιχάλης? ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΣ :02. Shock:

----------


## Fataoulas

καμια σχεση ομως..... μα καμια  :01. Unsure:

----------


## No Fear

Nαι,το παλικαρι με το μουσι ειναι ο Μιχαλης!

----------


## Ανδρεας

Ο δημοφιλής bodybuilder και IFBB Pro, που εμφανίστηκε στο Olympia, Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός θα βρεθεί στο νησί της Αφροδίτης για ένα μοναδικό σεμινάριο αθλητικής διατροφής και άσκησης, στις 19 Ιουλίου,  μέσα στα πλαίσια του ετήσιου fitness event «Βeach Aerobic Marathon 6».

O Kεφαλιανός που αποτελεί ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα του χώρου της σωματικής διάπλασης, θα βρεθεί στο θέατρο Οθέλος στην Λεμεσό για ένα ανατρεπτικό δίωρο σεμινάριο που θα περιλαμβάνει θέματα προπόνησης, διατροφής και συμπληρωμάτων. Ο δημοφιλής Έλληνας bodybuilder θα απαντήσει τις απορίες του κοινού, καθώς οι παρευρισκόμενοι θα πάρουν επίσης πιστοποίηση παρακολούθησης υπογεγραμμένη από τον ίδιο. Ακόμη όσοι παρευρεθούν θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να φωτογραφηθούν μαζί του και να του αποσπάσουν αυτόγραφα.

Την επόμενη μέρα, στις 20 Ιουλίου, ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός θα παρευρεθεί στο Βeach Aerobic Marathon 6, το οποίο θα λάβει χώρα στην παραλία Saint Rafael όπου θα παρευρεθούν επίσης κορυφαίοι γυμναστές και instructors από Ελλάδα και Κύπρο. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85716

Είσοδος: 15 ευρώ
Θέατρο Οθέλος Λεμεσού στις 18:00

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mιχάλης Κεφαλιανός, Αυγουστος 2014 !

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως πάντα ο Μιχάλης είναι σε καλή φόρμα όλο το χρόνο ακόμα και σε περίοδο εκτός αγώνων , κάνουν καλή δουλεια με τον Μπαλάσα όπως και με όλους τούς αθλητες που προετοιμάζει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loufas

Εχεις γράψει ιστορία στο ελληνικό bbing! Μακάρι να βγάλει κ αλλους η ελλαδα σαν αυτόν!ο μονος ελληνας που πάτησε mr Olympia!

----------


## goldenera

Χρόνια πολλά στον Έλληνα πρωταθλητή με υγεία και προσωπική ευτυχία!

----------


## leyteris_fit

Παιδιά τι θα κάνει ο Μιχάλης από αγώνες ακόμα, ξέρουμε;

----------


## Polyneikos

Ιούλιος 2015, ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος δείχνει σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, προετοιμαζόμενος για το  Arnold Classic Europe στην Ισπανία τον Σεπτεμβριο!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι ''γεματος'' κ ωραιος φαινεται ,καλη του επιτυχια τον Σεπτεμβριο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Αγέραστος! Φοβερή κατάσταση, το καλύτερο ευχόμαστε στην Ισπανία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σταθερή αξία ο Μιχάλης , όλα αυτα τα χρόνια που βρίσκετε σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο ποτε δεν τον έχω δεί σε μέτρια κατάσταση είτε βρίσκετε σε οφ σιζον είτε σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση , πάντα είναι όπως πρέπει για επαγγελματίας , σοβαρός και πειθαρχημένος , αλλα και με άτομα που τον στηρίζουν πάντα δίπλα του 

του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία σε ότι και αν κάνει όπου και αν συμμετέχει , γιατι το αξίζει και τίποτε δεν του χαρίστηκε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, από ποιον αγώνα της NABBA είναι αυτες οι φωτογραφίες, Κύπελλο λεει.
Η αλήθεια είναι, ότι δεν εχω συνδυάσει καθολου τον Μιχάλη με την ΝΑΒΒΑ. Ο Ηλίας μήπως θυμαται;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Μιχάλης είχε παίξει στη ΝΑΒΒΑ αυτο είναι σίγουρο και το θυμάμαι καλα αλλα δεν θυμάμαι χρονολογία , θα ρωτήσω όμως και όταν μάθω θα ενημερώσω στο τόπικ , ίσως ο Στρατής Αργυράκης να θυμάται η σίγουρα ο πρόεδρος

----------


## NASSER

Ο αγώνας που είχε γίνει στη Πάτρα... 2003 ή 2004?

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια συνέντευξη του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού στο περιοδικο Bodybuilding & Finess( Eκδόσεις Αθλητης) , του 2004, όσο ήταν ακόμα ερασιτέχνης

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Το μοναδικο που δε μ αρεσει πανω του ειναι οτι σε καποιες φωτο εχει καπως πρησμενη κοιλια, αλλα κ κοιλιακους μαζι

Αυτο δεν το λεω για να τον μειωσω, αλλα κουβεντα να γινεται, μπορει να τον αδικει και ο φακος δεν ξερω, ειναι να μην ειναι  καλες οι γωνιες ληψεις

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 11- Μάρτιος 2004 που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα στο blog.athlitis.gr στο εξώφυλλο είναι ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός!

Στις σελίδες 28-30 μπορείτε να διαβάσετε μία συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει στο περιοδικό, εκείνη την εποχή.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός,έχει ανακοινώσει την επιστροφή του για το 2018 στον αγώνα της Νεας Υόρκης, το φημισμένο  *New York Pro το 2018 (πρώην Night Of Champions) , στις 19 Μαϊου.*
Πρόκειται για τον 46ο επαγγελματικό αγώνα του Μιχάλη , αρχής γενομένης από τον Μάρτιο του 2009, στο Australian Pro Grand Prix!
Oι φωτογραφίες είναι 2,5 εβδομάδες πριν το New York Pro, από το "στρατηγείο της Κω" , το γυμναστήριο του προπονητή του Μιχάλη, Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα, όπου προπονήθηκαν , παρών και ο Γιάννης Μάγκος!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλη επιτυχία και καλη επιστροφη στην ενεργώ δράση,η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ο Μαϊκ μας έλειπε γιατι μας ειχε καλομάθει να τον βλέπουμε σχεδόν σε ολους τους αγωνες.
Απο τις φωτο δειχνει οτι ειναι αρκετά ξεκούραστος και πολυ πιο αναζωγονημενος,περιμένουμε να τον δούμε πάνω στη σκηνή με την γνωστή ποιότητα που βγαζει ο Μιχαλης και να κριθεί αξιοκρατικά,γιατι ατο παρελθόν έχουμε δει πολυ κωμωδία ετσι όπως τον βαθμολογουσαν.   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μπράβο στο Μιχάλη που έχει τόσο πολλες συμμετοχές σαν επαγγελματίας και αξιόλογες εμφανίσεις σε υψηλό επίπεδο και παρ όλο που πρέπει να νιώθει και αδικημένος δεν το βάζει κάτω και πάντα εμφανίζετε σε κορυφαία κατάσταση και ευχόμαστε να έχει ακόμη μια καλή εμφάνιση και να πάρει την θέση που πραγματικά αξίζει !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mιχάλης Κεφαλιανός, 10 ημέρες πριν τον 46ο του επαγγελματικό αγώνα, το New York Pro, δείχνει σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση!
Οι φωτογραφίες στο γυμναστήριο του Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα, μαζί με τον αθλητή του Τάκη Μιχαλάτο ο οποίος ετοιμάζεται για την Body Fitness στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International ,στις 27 Μαϊου στο Novotel.

υ.γ. Να δούμε πότε θα περιμένουμε και ένα comeback του Δαυίδ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπόμενος αγωνιστικός στόχος του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού , το *EVLS Prague Pro*, στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου, ο 47ος αγώνας του Μιχάλη!

----------


## Polyneikos

25 Αυγούστου, το οpening του *Olympia Kos Gym*, ιδιοκτησίας του *Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού* με την αρωγή του* Κώστα Σταμάτη* !
Kαλές δουλειές στον IFBB Pro , με 47 επαγγελματικούς αγώνες, 3 παρουσίες σε Mr Olympia και μια νίκη στο Mr Europe Pro το 2012!
Σήμερα 16 Αυγούστου είναι τα γενέθλιά του, πολύχρονος και καλές δουλειές!

----------


## Muscleboss

καλές δουλείες στο Μιχάλη. Γνωρίζουμε αν έχει σκοπό να γίνει και σύλλογος της ΕΟΣΔ;

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάνο δεν γνωρίζω. 
Αυτό θα είχε ουσια αν ο Μιχάλης αποφασίσει να προετοιμάζει ως μονάδα ή ως Σύλλογος αθλητές που θα στελεχώνουν τα Πρωταθλήματα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. καθώς θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια σχετική παρουσία αθλητών σε αγώνες. Είναι ένα μεγάλο άλμα, καθώς ενώ είναι IFBB Pro, στην Ελλάδα είναι συνδεδεμένος με την WABBA International!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καλές δουλειές στον Μιχάλη και επιτυχίες να έχει σαν γυμναστήριο , γιατι αξίζει σαν ο μοναδικός Έλληνας με 3 συμμετοχές σε Ολύμπια και πολλους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες και με πρωτιά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aύριο Κυριακή, τα εγκαίνια του γυμναστηρίου Οlympia Kos Gym, του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού!

----------


## Polyneikos

*It Ain't Over 'til It's Over!*

O Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός, ανακοινώνει την συνεργασία του με τον *Χρήστο Πιστόλα*! 
Ο αθλητής που ταυτίστηκε όσο κανείς άλλος στην αγωνιστική του πορεία με τον προπονητή Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα,  μία διαδρομή 20 ετών, γυρίζει σελίδα με ένα προσωπικό στοίχημα, δίνοντας την ευκαιρία αλλά και την τιμή στον ΙFBB Pro Χρήστο Πιστόλα να τον προετοιμάσει  για το comeback του σε ένα τελευταίο αγώνα το 2020, τον 48ο επαγγελματικό!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Εverything about Bodybuilding - Ηardcore Series*
Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός - Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης - Γιάννης Μάγκος , σε ένα Live Podcast στο Instagram που αξίζει ο κόσμος να παρακολουθήσει!

Kυριακή , 27 Νοεμβρίου , 20:00.
Stay Tuned!

----------

